# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2009



## Dan (31 Mar 2009 às 23:59)

Tópico para o seguimento meteorológico das localidades que integram os distritos de Bragança, Vila Real, Viseu, Guarda e Castelo Branco.








*Para outras regiões, consulte os seguintes tópicos:*






 Litoral Norte
 Litoral Centro
 Sul
 Açores e Madeira



*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Abr 2009 às 00:42)

Dou as boas vindas ao mês de Abril e que este faça jus ao ditado "Em Abril, águas mil". Parece que começamos sequinhos, mas sempre com esperança de mudança. 

Céu pouco nublado, 6.8°C de temperatura, vento fraco de NE e 74% de HR.


----------



## Dan (1 Abr 2009 às 11:55)

Bom dia 

Algumas nuvens altas e 10,0ºC.


Mais uma manhã de geada com um valor mínimo de -0,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2009 às 14:03)

Boas tardes

Por aqui céu limpo,apesar de ter estado nublado por nuvens altas durante a manhã.

O vento também têm estado moderado de Norte com algumas rajadas.

Dados actuais 15.9ºc,pressão 1014.8hpa e 30%hr.


----------



## Z13 (1 Abr 2009 às 18:52)

Por aqui tivemos hoje um dia mais quente que os últimos!

Talvez por ser dia dos enganos, o wunderground fez-me uma partida e registou um mínima errada no resumo diário, pois no gráfico e na tabela de dados aparece a mínima correcta (*-2,3ºC*)







na tabela aparecem os valores correctos...







z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## amarusp (1 Abr 2009 às 20:07)

Boa noite,
Máxima: 13,7ºC
Minima: 4,7ºC
Actual: 8,3ºC


----------



## Dan (1 Abr 2009 às 20:09)

Céu limpo e 13,5ºC.


Extremos de hoje: 

-0,6ºC / 16,3ºC


----------



## amarusp (1 Abr 2009 às 22:15)

Agora estou com 6ºC, humidade de 63%


----------



## Fil (1 Abr 2009 às 22:16)

Boas, o mês começou com geada, a mínima em minha casa foi de -0,4ºC, a máxima foi de 15,0ºC.

Neste momento tenho 10,7ºC, 39%, 1014 hPa, vento fraco de NE e céu limpo.


----------



## Silknet (2 Abr 2009 às 09:23)

Bom dia!
Viseu segue com 5ºC e céu limpo (para variar...)


Silknet


----------



## Dan (2 Abr 2009 às 09:25)

Bom dia 

Céu limpo e 4,7ºC.


Manhã com um valor mínimo de 1,5ºC.


----------



## Dan (2 Abr 2009 às 12:04)

Céu limpo e 10,5ºC por aqui.


----------



## ACalado (2 Abr 2009 às 14:28)

boas por aqui dia com céu limpo neste momento estão 19ºc


----------



## Dan (2 Abr 2009 às 19:39)

Céu limpo e ainda 15,9ºC.


Extremos de hoje: 

1,5ºC / 18,2ºC


----------



## Fil (2 Abr 2009 às 23:55)

Boas, por aqui tenho 9,8ºC, 38% e 1017 hPa com céu limpo sem vento. Os extremos do dia foram 2,1ºC / 16,6ºC.


----------



## Z13 (3 Abr 2009 às 10:28)

Ainda que com atraso, aqui fica o resumo do dia 2 de Abril:









z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Dan (3 Abr 2009 às 11:06)

Bom dia


11,5ºC e o céu com algumas nuvens altas.

Mínima de 4,3ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Dan (3 Abr 2009 às 12:41)

Aumentou a porção de céu coberto por nuvens altas.

14,7ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2009 às 13:56)

Boas tardes

Por aqui vamos com muito sole céu limpo.

Dados actuais 21.0ºc,pressão 1019.8hpa e 37%hr,o vento está fraco.


----------



## amarusp (3 Abr 2009 às 20:13)

A dia começou com nevoeiro que se dissipou ao longo da manha, ao longo do dia foram aparecendo alguns cirrus. Actualmente o céu esta totalmente limpo e a temperatura é de 9,5ªC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2009 às 10:54)

Bons dias

Céu limpo com vento fraco.

Dados actuais 17.8ºc,pressão 1022.3hpa e 43%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2009 às 13:10)

Céu limpo,vento fraco de W.

Temperatura actual 22.2ºc e 39%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2009 às 17:01)

Céu com algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Temperatura actual 23.2ºc e 41%hr.


----------



## amarusp (4 Abr 2009 às 20:05)

Em Loriga, depois de um dia com poucas nuvens, o principio da noite destaca-se pelo aumento de nebulosidade. Temperatura actual: 11,1ºC


----------



## Dan (4 Abr 2009 às 20:24)

Algumas nuvens e 15,5ºC


Extremos de hoje:

5,2ºC / 19,9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2009 às 23:16)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de W.

Dados actuais 12.9ºc e 65%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.5ºc/24.6ºc.


----------



## amarusp (5 Abr 2009 às 00:55)

Céu totalmente nublado por nuvens baixas, 6,1ºC


----------



## Z13 (5 Abr 2009 às 00:58)

Resumo do dia *4 Abril*








z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Dan (5 Abr 2009 às 10:18)

Bom dia


Alguns cirrus e 11,2ºC.

Mínima de 5,7ºC esta manhã.


----------



## DMartins (5 Abr 2009 às 10:37)

Depois de uns dias de ausência, devido a uns dias de férias passados em Montalegre (Pizões) cá estamos.

De citar só as mínimas lá, registadas a 100mts da barragem:

1/4: * -3.9º*

2/4: *-1.2º*

3/4: *-0.6º*

4/4: *1.2º*

Nessa 1ª noite, escusado será dizer que se "rapou" um frio...

Embora não tivesse registado, deu para ver em vários sítios por onde andamos, várias estações meteorológicas, e abrigos em terrenos particulares (penso eu).

Um abraço para a gente de Montalegre, em especial para o da pastelaria do centro, em frente ao pavilhão


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2009 às 11:05)

Bons dias

Por aqui estou com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Dados actuais 16.6ºc,pressão 1021.1hpa e 52%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2009 às 14:49)

Boas tardes

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 22.8ºc e 29%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2009 às 17:42)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas,vento moderado de W.

Dados 20.6ºc e 33%hr.


----------



## amarusp (5 Abr 2009 às 19:24)

Dia marcado por cirrus, temperatura actual:11,4ºC


----------



## kikofra (5 Abr 2009 às 21:26)

Como e que vai o stock de neve na Estrela?


----------



## Dan (5 Abr 2009 às 22:36)

Algumas nuvens e 13,4ºC


Extremos de hoje:

5,7ºC / 19,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2009 às 22:53)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e médias,vento está fraco de W.

Dados actuais 14.0ºc,pressão 1017.8hpa e 56%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.7ºc/24.1ºc.


----------



## Z13 (5 Abr 2009 às 22:54)

Resumo, do dia 5, desde o meu posto de observação:









z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## amarusp (5 Abr 2009 às 23:20)

Máxima:18,5ºC
Minima:5,9ºC
Actual: 8,4ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Abr 2009 às 01:01)

Depois de alguns dias em que não participei neste seguimento, ficam os extremos dos últimos dias por aqui.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Abr 2009 às 02:10)

Por aqui o céu está com algumas nuvens. Temperatura nos 8.7°C e HR de 82%. Quanto ao vento, esse sopra fraco (3.6km/h) de NE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2009 às 12:27)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui ainda o sol vai espreitando por entre as nuvens de vez em quando,o vento está moderado de W.

Dados actuais 18.4ºc,pressão 1015.4hpa e 53%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Abr 2009 às 14:13)

Céu nublado
Vento fraco de N
Temp. 18.2ºC
HR:43%

Chuva que é bom, ainda nada...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2009 às 14:17)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e médias.

Vento está moderado de W,temperatura nos 16.7ºc e 56%hr.


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2009 às 14:34)

Por Bragança, céu encoberto, alguns chuviscos e vento moderado de oeste.

Está ameno!


----------



## Dan (6 Abr 2009 às 17:55)

AnDré disse:


> Por Bragança, céu encoberto, alguns chuviscos e vento moderado de oeste.
> 
> Está ameno!



Um pouco mais fresco agora.

Chuva fraca e 9,4ºC por agora. Vai dando para molhar o chão


----------



## amarusp (6 Abr 2009 às 18:39)

kikofra disse:


> Como e que vai o stock de neve na Estrela?


O lado Sudoeste da Estrela vista de Loriga apenas tem três vestigios de neve como a foto tirada ontem mostra, agora nos buracos e nas encostas viradas a norte  ainda deve existir muita neve.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dan (6 Abr 2009 às 18:54)

Aguaceiro moderado agora com 8,9ºC.


----------



## olheiro (6 Abr 2009 às 19:09)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Abril 2009*

Encontro-me no concelho de Mangualde e por aqui o dia tem-se caracterizado por algum frio, céu muito nublado de manhã, queda de uns tímidos pingos de água que, curiosamente, deixaram os carros manchados  neste momento são visíveis grandes áreas de céu azul.

A montanha pariu um ratinho...


----------



## amarusp (6 Abr 2009 às 19:37)

Céu parcialmente nublado, cairam umas pingas de chuva (0,76mm), temperatura actual 8,1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2009 às 21:14)

Céu limpo,vento moderado de W.

Actuais 11.1ºc e 65%hr.


----------



## kikofra (6 Abr 2009 às 21:26)

amarusp disse:


> O lado Sudoeste da Estrela vista de Loriga apenas tem três vestigios de neve como a foto tirada ontem mostra, agora nos buracos e nas encostas viradas a norte  ainda deve existir muita neve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, obrigado... qual e altitude disso mais ou menos?


----------



## Z13 (6 Abr 2009 às 21:26)

Dia fresco, com alguns pequenos aguaceiros dispersos e breves... o meu pluviometro nem deu por eles...

Resumo:







z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Brigantia (6 Abr 2009 às 22:15)

Z13 disse:


> Dia fresco, com alguns pequenos aguaceiros dispersos e breves... o meu pluviometro nem deu por eles...


Boas,

O meu registou 1mm.

Neste momento 5,4ºC, 90%HR e 1015hPa.

Está fresco por Bragança


----------



## amarusp (6 Abr 2009 às 22:26)

kikofra disse:


> ok, obrigado... qual e altitude disso mais ou menos?


Por volta dos 1900 m


----------



## amarusp (6 Abr 2009 às 22:32)

Temperatura a descer, agora com 5,6ºC


----------



## Brigantia (6 Abr 2009 às 22:56)

Agora 5,0ºC e 89%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2009 às 23:00)

Céu limpo,vento moderado de W.

Temperatura está nos 9.6ºc e 64%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.8ºc/18.5ºc.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2009 às 23:28)

Por Bragança, o *João Soares*, o *Gil* e o *André* reportam *5,1 ºC* de temperatura no momento e céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Dan (6 Abr 2009 às 23:57)

Céu quase sem nuvens e 5,3ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

5,3ºC / 13,2ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Abr 2009 às 01:15)

Dia com periodos de céu muito nublado mas nada de chuva, para o final do dia o céu até ficou com poucas nuvens. E assim se passou mais um dia sem contabilizar precipitação.  A Tmín. foi de 5.8°C e a Tmáx. de 18.0°C. Neste momento estão 7.6°C.


----------



## Bgc (7 Abr 2009 às 02:57)

Boa noite.

2.6ºC por agora.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Abr 2009 às 03:05)

Há cerca de 15 minutos, o *João Soares*, o *Gil* e o *André* reportaram *2,9 ºC* por Bragança.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Abr 2009 às 12:07)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Há cerca de 15 minutos, o *João Soares*, o *Gil* e o *André* reportaram *2,9 ºC* por Bragança.



Registaram por lá, esta noite, um valor mínimo de *2,3 ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2009 às 12:28)

Boas tardes.

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens médias,o vento está moderado com algumas rajadas de NW/N.

Dados actuais 15.4ºc,pressão 1018.6hpa e 38%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Abr 2009 às 13:46)

Céu muito nublado.
Temperatura nos 12.9ºC.
Vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## olheiro (7 Abr 2009 às 14:46)

Aqui por terras do concelho de Mangualde, céu com algumas nuvens, vento por vezes fresco, aguaceiros nem vê-los e olhando para os pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela (a sudeste do local onde estou) vislumbram-se algumas acumulaçoes de neve (espaçadas).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2009 às 14:52)

Céu pouco nublado com o vento moderado de NW.

Dados 16.0ºc e 40%hr.


----------



## Dan (7 Abr 2009 às 17:20)

A neve voltou a cobrir as montanhas a norte de Bragança. Esta manhã, para além dos neveiros que ainda resistiam do Inverno, era possível ver as encostas com uma nova camada de neve.

Quando passei perto de Viseu também foi possível observar a neve no topo da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## kikofra (7 Abr 2009 às 17:55)

se poderem postem fotos da neve.


----------



## amarusp (7 Abr 2009 às 18:48)

Céu nublado vento moderado e temperatura de 8,3ºC. Dia sem precipitação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2009 às 18:52)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado,vento moderado de NW.

Dados actuais 14.1ºc e 44%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Abr 2009 às 20:36)

Por aqui, inicio de noite com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. Temperatura nos 9.4°C, está fresquinho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2009 às 21:52)

Céu pouco nublado,vento moderado de W.

Actuais 9.6ºc e 62%hr.


----------



## amarusp (7 Abr 2009 às 22:06)

Depois de uma máxima de 10,1ºC a temperatura desceu para os actuais 5,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2009 às 23:01)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.

Actuais 9.1ºc e 65%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.3ºc/17.3ºc.


----------



## Z13 (7 Abr 2009 às 23:11)

Mais um dia de céu limpo, com muito vento à mistura.

Durante a tarde subi ao cimo da serra de Montesinho, a visitar a estação meteorológica da Lama Grande (1380mts) e estavam 8ºC, mas uma ventania que provocava uma sensação térmica bem desconfortável....



Resumo






z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## amarusp (7 Abr 2009 às 23:33)

Descida significativa da temperatura, agora estão:3,7ºC


----------



## Brigantia (7 Abr 2009 às 23:46)

Boas,

Hoje mínima de 2,0ºC e máxima de 16,7ºC.

Neste momento 6,9ºC e 64%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Abr 2009 às 00:00)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.
Temperatura nos *7.5ºC*.
Vento fraco.

Extremos de Hoje:

Tmín. *5.9ºC*
Tmáx. *15.9ºC*
Raj. máx. *33.8 km/h*
Prec. *0.0 mm* (continua a seca)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Abr 2009 às 09:22)

Por Bragança, o *João Soares*, o *Gil* e o *André* registaram uma mínima de *3,9 ºC*.

Às 8:54h, reportavam uma temperatura de *7,5 ºC* na zona da pousada.


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Abr 2009 às 11:20)

Céu com algumas nuvens altas.
Vento fraco.
Temperatura nos 15.1ºC


Hoje a mínima foi de *5.0ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2009 às 12:22)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o dia hoje apareceu mais calmo,muito sol e vento fraco.

Dados actuais 16.6ºc,pressão 1019.7hpa e 35%hr.


----------



## Serrano (8 Abr 2009 às 14:01)

Tempo de sol na Covilhã, com 18 graus na zona baixa da cidade, tendo-se registado uma temperatura mínima de 3.5 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2009 às 14:20)

Céu limpo com vento fraco.

Actuais 20.0ºc e 29%hr.


----------



## Fil (8 Abr 2009 às 18:43)

Boas, por aqui tenho 15,2ºC e céu apenas com nebulosidade alta, o vento sopra com alguma força de NW. A mínima foi de 3,2ºC e a máxima de 15,9ºC.

Os extremos dos dias anteriores:
04: 5,9 / 18,6
05: 6,2 / 18,3
06: 5,1 / 13,0 e precipitação de 0,5 mm
07: 2,9 / 12,3


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2009 às 19:02)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui se continua de céu limpo,vento fraco de SW.

Dados actuais 19.4ºc,pressão 1015.8hpa e 31%hr.


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Abr 2009 às 19:38)

Boa tarde!

Hoje e durante alguns dias estarei a reportar a  partir de Loriga.
Os dados aquí postados são do meu termómetro.

Sigo com 12.5ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Abr 2009 às 19:50)

Por aqui as nuvens altas desapareceram, estando agora com céu limpo e vento fraco, a temperatura está nos 15.9°C.


----------



## Brigantia (8 Abr 2009 às 20:56)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Por Bragança, o *João Soares*, o *Gil* e o *André* registaram uma mínima de *3,9 ºC*.
> 
> Às 8:54h, reportavam uma temperatura de *7,5 ºC* na zona da pousada.



Boas,

A minha estação registou uma mínima de 2,1ºC, máxima de 21,1ºC e neste momento regista 12,2ºC e 46%HR.


----------



## João Soares (8 Abr 2009 às 21:11)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas,
> 
> A minha estação registou uma mínima de 2,1ºC, máxima de 21,1ºC e neste momento regista 12,2ºC e 46%HR.



Hoje deve ter havido uma inversão térmica.

As zonas mais baixas estavam com minimas inferiores as zonas mais altas da cidade (como o caso da pousada)


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Abr 2009 às 21:36)

Sigo com 8.7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Abr 2009 às 21:50)

João Ferreira disse:


> Sigo com 8.7ºC



Deves andar próximo da estação meteorológica do *tclor*. 

A estação dele registava uma temperatura de *8,2 ºC* quando fizeste essa medição.


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Abr 2009 às 21:53)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Deves andar próximo da estação meteorológica do *tclor*.
> 
> A estação dele registava uma temperatura de *8,2 ºC* quando fizeste essa medição.



Estou a cerca de 250 metros de distância.


----------



## amarusp (8 Abr 2009 às 21:59)

João Ferreira disse:


> Sigo com 8.7ºC



Bemvindo a Loriga.
O céu está limpo e a vento é fraco.


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Abr 2009 às 22:06)

amarusp disse:


> Bemvindo a Loriga.
> O céu está limpo e a vento é fraco.



Obrigado pelas boas vindas, venho sempre pelo Natal, Páscoa e Verão passar uns dias, os meus avós vivem cá, só que esta é a primeira vez que venho para cá com o termómetro.

Sigo com 7.9ºC


----------



## Z13 (8 Abr 2009 às 22:08)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas,
> 
> A minha estação registou uma mínima de 2,1ºC, máxima de 21,1ºC e neste momento regista 12,2ºC e 46%HR.




Por aqui ficamos pelos:








z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2009 às 22:55)

Por aqui tudo calmo,com céu limpo,vento fraco de W.

Actuais 13.8ºc e 59%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.4ºc/21.2ºc.


----------



## ACalado (8 Abr 2009 às 23:52)

boas por aqui noite calma neste momento com 10.2ºc


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Abr 2009 às 00:01)

Céu limpo.
Vento Fraco.
Temperatura nos *8.7ºC*


*Extremos de Hoje:*

Tmín. *5.0ºC*
Tmáx. *20.5ºC*


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Abr 2009 às 12:08)

*Céu com muitas nuvens* (médias e altas).
*Vento fraco*, inferior a 10km/h de NW.
Temperatura nos *15.6ºC*

A mínima esta noite ficou-se outra vez pelos *5.0ºC*.

Aguardamos a tão esperada precipitação....


----------



## André Simões (9 Abr 2009 às 13:04)

Boas pessoal! 

De hoje até domingo irei reportar desde uma aldeia do concelho do Fundão, mais ou menos a 2/3 do caminho entre Castelo Branco e o Fundão.

Ora então, de momento o céu encontra-se algo nublado por nuvens altas, temperatura nos 15,8ºC e 48% de HR.


----------



## João Soares (9 Abr 2009 às 13:13)

Por, Várzea da Serra (Tarouca) a _930mts_ de altitude, o *AnDré* relata céu nublado e vento moderado de sudoeste. 
Temp: *11,9ºC*
Hum: *50%*

Já na Serra, o vento é forte e constante.


----------



## amarusp (9 Abr 2009 às 14:35)

Boa tarde, 
Em Loriga céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco e 14,2ºC de temperatura.


----------



## João Soares (9 Abr 2009 às 14:41)

_Várzea da Serra (Tarouca) 930mts:_

Muitas nuvens brancas e espessas a oeste, mas nada de chuva. O Sol ainda reina por aqui!

Teve que acender a fogueira, dentro de casa regista 10,5ºC 

(by: *AnDré*)


----------



## C.R (9 Abr 2009 às 15:07)

Boa tarde. Em várzea da serra, aqui pertinho, estavam 11.9C, por aqui um pouco mais quente. As coisas ja começam a mudar, finalmente! Após 57 dias sem chuva, as nuvens começam a aparecer de um modo geral altas mas também algumas nuvens baixas e bastante escuras. Estão 15.4C e 53%hr. E na minha estação meteorológica a previsão que faz para as próximas horas é de chuva. A ver vamos. Ela é bem precisa.


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2009 às 15:08)

Aquilo que vejo na webcam da meteocovilha e neve? naquele monte a frente?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2009 às 15:36)

Boas tardes.

Boas Festas a todos os membros e visitantes.

Por aqui já estamos de FS alargado quer dizer XXL.

O céu por aqui,ainda só,com amostras de nuvens altas,o vento moderado de SW.

Dados actuais 18.9ºc,pressão 1011.4hpa e 42%hr.


----------



## C.R (9 Abr 2009 às 15:48)

Ora cá está! A preciosa chuva. Cai agora um aguaceiro fraco. Esta frente que parece ser fraca ainda pode trazer alguma chuva, já que ela é prevista para esta noite e madrugada... Vento fraco e a temperatura desce 13.2C.


----------



## João Soares (9 Abr 2009 às 15:49)

_Várzea da Serra (Tarouca) 930mts:_

Chove fraco, trazida pelo vento moderado de sudoeste.
A temperatura esta a descer rapidamente.
Temp:*9,3ºC*

A máxima registada foi de *13,2ºC*

_[AnDré]_


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Abr 2009 às 17:14)

Aqui pela região sul da beira baixa a chuva também já marca presença. Já cheira a terra molhada... Vamos ver se o pluviómetro ainda funciona depois de tantos dias de secura.


----------



## amarusp (9 Abr 2009 às 17:20)

caem as primeira gotas(grossas) em Loriga.


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Abr 2009 às 17:35)

amarusp disse:


> caem as primeira gotas(grossas) em Loriga.



Passou agora para chuva fraca, sigo com 11ºC


----------



## Brigantia (9 Abr 2009 às 17:39)

Boas, 

Por Bragança também já cairam ums pingas, mas neste momento parou.

11,6ºC, 64%HR e 1011hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2009 às 17:41)

Por aqui o céu já vai ficando muito nublado.

Actuais 17.1ºc com a pressão a descer 1009.2hpa e 45%hr.


----------



## Brigantia (9 Abr 2009 às 17:50)

Chuva fraca por agora.

11,2ºC e 68%HR.


----------



## Brigantia (9 Abr 2009 às 18:17)

1,1mm, 10,1ºC e 83%HR.


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2009 às 18:38)

na covilha parece me que ja chove, segundo po que vejo pela webcam


----------



## amarusp (9 Abr 2009 às 18:41)

Agora chove com alguma intensidade


----------



## amarusp (9 Abr 2009 às 19:14)

Chuva fraca e temperatura a cair, 8,1ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Abr 2009 às 19:49)

Boas!

Por aqui dia de ceu encoberto e chuva fraca durante a tarde, só agora chove moderadamente, o tecto das nuvens esta a uns 800m.

Temp: 8.0ºC
HR: 89%
Pres: 1011mb

Na SIC alertaram para neve nos proximos dias...


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Abr 2009 às 19:57)

Sigo com  8.7ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Abr 2009 às 20:03)

Por aqui continua a chuva e já faz poça. Temperatura nos 11.4°C. A SIC abre o jornal da noite com a meteorologia, 11 distritos em alerta amarelo.


----------



## amarusp (9 Abr 2009 às 20:12)

Chove com intensidade e a temperatura não para de descer: 7,5ºC


----------



## Veterano (9 Abr 2009 às 20:12)

ac_cernax disse:


> Por aqui continua a chuva e já faz poça. Temperatura nos 11.4°C. A SIC abre o jornal da noite com a meteorologia, 11 distritos em alerta amarelo.



Só faltava que tivessemos agora cheias!


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Abr 2009 às 20:26)

Veterano disse:


> Só faltava que tivessemos agora cheias!


Da maneira que deram a noticia parecia que vinha ai tempestade. Para mim a importância que deram a esta prende-se com as mini-ferias da Páscoa...


----------



## João Soares (9 Abr 2009 às 20:43)

_Várzea da Serra (Tarouca) 930 mts:_

Chuva fraca mas certinha e formação de nevoeiro.
O Vento mantem-se de sudoeste.

A tempertura está estagnada nos *5,8ºC* e a humidade e de *95%*.

Só quando o Vento rodar para  Oeste ou Noroeste é que a temperatura poderá baixar, havendo então a possibilidade de nevar.

*[AnDré] *


----------



## Fil (9 Abr 2009 às 20:43)

Boas, por aqui chove moderado com uma temperatura estancada de 8,7ºC. A precipitação acumulada até ao momento é de 2,9 mm. A mínima foi de 4,2ºC e a máxima de 16,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2009 às 21:06)

Por aqui vão caindo os primeiros aguaceiros .

O vento continua moderado de W.

Actuais 12.5ºc e 77%hr.


----------



## tclor (9 Abr 2009 às 21:22)

5,2 mm já acumulados desde cerca das 16 horas de hoje, altura em que começaram a cair as primeiras pingas. A temperatura está nos 7,4º e a humidade relativa nos 94%.


----------



## João Soares (9 Abr 2009 às 21:23)

_Várzea da Serra (Tarouca) 930 mts:_

O nevoeiro começou a dissipar e a temperatura vai começar a descer

Temp: *5,5ºC* (Ainda está muito calor para nevar )


----------



## C.R (9 Abr 2009 às 21:28)

Será que era mesmo necessário colocar os alertas de queda de neve? Por aqui tem caído alguns aguaceiros fracos, que não são nada de especial! Amanha os aguaceiros  serão fracos ou moderados? Bem, amanha logo se vê, mas amanha por pouco que não voltava a nevar por aqui, mas talvez em várzea da serra... Lol. Neste momento, céu nublado, vento fraco, 61%hr. e 8.6C.


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Abr 2009 às 21:54)

Sigo com 7.5ºC e chuva moderada, já falta menos para chegar à temperatura de nevar.


----------



## Veterano (9 Abr 2009 às 22:09)

Amanhã vou fazer a viagem Porto-Bragança pelo Marão e outras serras afins. Levo o portátil e se se justificar farei reportagem just-in-time


----------



## João Soares (9 Abr 2009 às 22:18)

_Várzea da Serra (Tarouca) 930 mts:_

Deixou de chover e já há algumas abertas.

A temperatura sobe para os *4,9ºC* depois de já ter descido aos *4,6ºC* 

[AnDré]


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2009 às 22:18)

Finalmente por aqui já cheira a terra molhada,após longas semanas de ausência a .

O céu continua bastante nublado com nuvens já baixas.

Actuais 11.0ºc e 87%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.3ºc/19.2ºc.


----------



## Z13 (9 Abr 2009 às 22:27)

Por aqui vai chovendo a espaços mas já com registos de *4,32mm* desde as 17h...

A temperatura é que não há meio de baixar.... neste momento *+8,5ºC*


Aqui fica o resumo do dia obtido há uns minutos...








z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## C.R (9 Abr 2009 às 22:31)

João Soares disse:


> _Varzea da Serra (Tarouca) 930 mts:_
> 
> Deixou de chover e já há algumas abertas.
> 
> ...



Sim, já há boas abertas. É bastante a diferença de temperatura, deve ser por causa da altitude. Neste momento 8.0C...


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Abr 2009 às 22:40)

Sigo com 7.2ºC e por agora não chove.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2009 às 23:23)

Por aqui o céu já abriu com a lua presente,o vento com rajadas de SW.

Actuais 10.8ºc e 86%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Abr 2009 às 23:41)

Extremos de Hoje: Tmín. 5.0°C e Tmáx. 21.2°C. Quanto à precipitação ficou-se pelos 0.5mm (33 dias depois o pluviómetro voltou a trabalhar) Neste momento muitas nuvens mas com algumas abertas e 10.0°C.


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Abr 2009 às 23:42)

Para já não me parece que esteja a nevar em qualquer lugar do norte, digo isto porque fui aproximadamente até aos 1200m na serra de Nogueira e o mínimo que o meu carro marcou no termómetro eram 5º,por isso acho que a cota por agora deve andar bem alta/talvez 1700-1800m! Estava era muito nevoeiro...


----------



## João Soares (9 Abr 2009 às 23:50)

*23h41*
_Várzea da Serra (Tarouca) 930mts:_

Começou agora a chover de forma intensa.

Será que é desta que a temperatura desce? 

Estão *5,0ºC*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*23h48*
_Várzea da Serra (Tarouca) 930mts:_

Chuva moderada!

Temp: *4,4ºC*

_[AnDré]_


----------



## Brigantia (9 Abr 2009 às 23:57)

Por Bragança seguimos com 7,7ºC, 89%HR, 1007hPa e 4,2mm até agora.


----------



## João Soares (10 Abr 2009 às 00:12)

_Várzea da Serra (Tarouca) 930 mts:_

Chove insessantemente com *3,8ºC*!

_[AnDré]_

Então, pessoal noticias de neve ainda não?


----------



## C.R (10 Abr 2009 às 00:29)

E chove, passou de aguaceiros fracos para chuva e trouxe com ela algum vento e frio, a temperatura tem vindo a descer, mas mesmo assim, ta muito longe para que caia alguma coisa branca esta noite. 
Neste momento 6.6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Abr 2009 às 00:33)

João Soares disse:


> _Varzea da Serra (Tarouca) 930 mts:_
> 
> Chove insessantemente com *3,8ºC*!




Por lá continua a chover!! Agora com *3,0ºC*!

Já tocou o alarme de geada, que acordou a casa toda!


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Abr 2009 às 00:44)

Gilmet disse:


> Por lá continua a chover!! Agora com *3,0ºC*!
> 
> Já tocou o alarme de geada, que acordou a casa toda!



Parece que o AnDré vai ver o elemento branco. Que continue a descida...


----------



## tclor (10 Abr 2009 às 01:01)

Por aqui também a temperatura vai lentamente descendo (neste momento está nos 5,2º) e vai chovendo com intensidade: depois dos 10,8 mm registados até à meia-noite já levo 5,8 mm nesta hora.


----------



## João Soares (10 Abr 2009 às 01:18)

_Várzea da Serra (Tarouca) 930mts:_

Parou de chover e a temperatura subiu para os *3,2ºC*.

Houve algumas abertas, pois o AnDré teve a contemplar a lua cheia! 

[AnDré]

EDIT (01h19): Recomeça a chover mas com a temperatura estagnada nos 3,2ºC


----------



## kikofra (10 Abr 2009 às 01:20)

só falta um bocadinho


----------



## Fil (10 Abr 2009 às 01:32)

Por aqui continua a chover e a temperatura desce rapidamente, está em 3,8ºC neste momento. A precipitação acumulada ontem foi de 3,7 mm e hoje vai em 1,7 mm. A pressão também desce e vai em 1005 hPa.


----------



## João Soares (10 Abr 2009 às 01:38)

_Várzea da Serra (Tarouca) 930mts:_

Chuvisca e não passa disso!

Estão *2,9ºC* 

O vento e moderado de Oeste.

_[AnDré]_


----------



## Gongas (10 Abr 2009 às 02:15)

Segundo informação no site das estradas de Portugal a estrada piornos-Torre-Lagoa Comprida já se encontra encerrada devido a Neve.
Uma Páscoa Branca em prespectiva


----------



## kikofra (10 Abr 2009 às 02:24)

Nas penhas douradas a meia noite faziam 0.6cº e chovia


----------



## kikofra (10 Abr 2009 às 02:34)

A 1 da manha ja estava com 0.1cº


----------



## AnDré (10 Abr 2009 às 03:01)

E neste momento água-neve! 

Até saí de casa em busca de rede para puder vir partilhar este sentimento de euforia convosco! A rede aqui é muito escassa.

De momento 1,7C e vai chovendo com neve pelo meio!


----------



## kikofra (10 Abr 2009 às 03:07)

a temperatura da sinais de estar a descer? Pode ser que passe a neve entretanto

edit: estas onde? a que altitude?


----------



## Veterano (10 Abr 2009 às 03:21)

AnDré disse:


> E neste momento água-neve!
> 
> Até saí de casa em busca de rede para puder vir partilhar este sentimento de euforia convosco! A rede aqui é muito escassa.
> 
> De momento 1,7C e vai chovendo com neve pelo meio!



Devo passar no Marão por volta das 12 horas. Depois informo, mas tudo indica que a neve vai aparecer


----------



## Gilmet (10 Abr 2009 às 04:42)

AnDré disse:


> E neste momento água-neve!
> 
> De momento 1,7C e vai chovendo com neve pelo meio!




Pouco depois, pelas 3:17, caía _neve verdadeira_ em Várzea da Serra!


----------



## kikofra (10 Abr 2009 às 04:48)

Gilmet disse:


> Pouco depois, pelas 3:17, caía _neve verdadeira_ em Várzea da Serra!



nao tens dados da temperatura? a que altitude isso esta?


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Abr 2009 às 04:52)

Por aqui neste momento chove fraco e já levo acumulados 3.7mm desde as 0h. O vento sopra moderado e a temperatura está nos 6.8 (mínima até ao momento).


----------



## vifra (10 Abr 2009 às 08:37)

Gralheira de Montemuro vestida de branco.
Temperatura, não sei, aqui em casa está quentinho
Lá fora vai nevando a espaços. Aqui estão algumas fotos tiradas da minha janela.


----------



## C.R (10 Abr 2009 às 08:49)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu muito nublado e 3.4C neste momento. A temperatura mínima desta noite foi de 2.5C e é provável que tenha nevado durante a noite, pois é bem visível a acumulação de neve na serra das meadas (lamego) apartir dos 800/900 metros de altitude. A temperatura sobe significativamente 4C neste momento.


----------



## João Soares (10 Abr 2009 às 10:03)

kikofra disse:


> nao tens dados da temperatura? *a que altitude isso esta?*



Várzea Da Serra está a uma altitude de 930 mts.



O André sempre consegui ver o elemento branco 



Excelentes fotos, *Vifra!*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2009 às 10:30)

Bons dias

Por aqui neste momento céu pouco nublado,vento moderado de W com rajadas.

Por aqui ainda choveu de noite,passou pelo penico ainda 1.5mm de .

Dados actuais 9.3ºc,pressão 1011.4hpa e 65%hr.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Abr 2009 às 10:41)

O André encontra-se neste momento no Monte Santa Helena, a cerca de 1100m de altitude! Relata a existência de neve, sendo que, a maior acumulação reside em serras como Montemuro (Espectaculares fotos, *vifra*!!), Alvão e Marão. O vento sopra forte, e a temperatura não está muito acima dos 0ºC!



kikofra disse:


> nao tens dados da temperatura?



Por Várzea da Serra, a temperatura mínima registada foi *-0,4ºC*, e há pouco (09:24), estavam 0,2ºC!


----------



## Z13 (10 Abr 2009 às 10:49)

Aqui pelo nordeste o céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado.

Nas serras à volta de Bragança houve acumulação de neve, quer em Nogueira, quer em Montesinho. Visualmente aqui da cidade dá ideia que foi a partir dos 900/1000 mts que houve acumulação.

A minha mínima aqui na cidade ficou pelos +2,8ºC

Neste momento estão *+5,3ºC*


Eu não posso ir à serra... mas desafio os meus conterrâneos a irem tirar umas fotos para "matar o bichinho"!




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Abr 2009 às 11:06)

Bom dia!

Hoje aquí por Loriga registei uma mínima de 1.6ºC das 7:30 até às 7:50 ainda nevou com intensidade, parando depois ainda acumulou nas folhas das couves, mas subindo cerca de 50 metros tem já mais acumulação, os montes estão todos brancos.

Por agora sigo com 4.7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Abr 2009 às 11:13)

Parabéns ao que presenciaram a queda de neve ! 

PS: Excelentes fotos, *vifra* !


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Abr 2009 às 11:20)

vifra disse:


> Gralheira de Montemuro vestida de branco.
> Temperatura, não sei, aqui em casa está quentinho
> Lá fora vai nevando a espaços. Aqui estão algumas fotos tiradas da minha janela.



Que fotos giras e impensáveis há 3 anos atrás neste altura do ano 

Alguém me sabe dizer a actual a cota nesta altura ?? deve rondar os 800 metros


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2009 às 11:29)

Por aqui continua o céu pouco nublado.

O vento,esse,é que está a dar nas vistastive aqui agora uma rajada de 44km/h

Actuais 10.5ºc e 57%hr


----------



## João Soares (10 Abr 2009 às 12:09)

_Várzea da Serra (Tarouca) 930mts:_

Temp Minima: *-0,4ºC* 

Durante a noite teve a nevar, mas o sol da manhã derreteu a neve.

*11h54*
Aguaceiros de neve

*12h05*

Temp: *3,4ºC*

O sol brilha outra vez.


----------



## Veterano (10 Abr 2009 às 12:13)

No início da subida do Marão estavam 10º. Começou a nevar junto da zona da pousada com 2º.


----------



## Veterano (10 Abr 2009 às 12:14)

No cimo do Marão registo 1,5º; Há uma ligeira acumulação de neve.
Já deu para matar saudades!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2009 às 12:49)

Por aqui vai fazendo sol e caindo alguns aguaceiros .

O vento continua forte,actual 11.3ºc.


----------



## Gongas (10 Abr 2009 às 13:28)

e a Serra da Estrela como tá a situação??


----------



## kikofra (10 Abr 2009 às 14:16)

Gongas disse:


> e a Serra da Estrela como tá a situação??



EN 338/339 nos troços, Piornos/Torre, Entroncamento/Loriga e Torre/Lagoa Comprida encerradas por efeito da neve,


----------



## Gongas (10 Abr 2009 às 14:34)

Valeu...amanha deve ser um bom dia para la ir.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Abr 2009 às 14:49)

Boas! 

Por aqui não ví nada de neve! 

De minha casa não vislumbro o Larouco, mas a verdade é que levantei cedo e nada de acumulação nas serras próximas... Barroso, Alvão, Padrela, Leiranco... Mesmo aqui ao pé onde a altitude atinge os 1080m a uns 5 km´s daqui nada de acumulação...

Não fico frustrado, pois não estava à espera de nada e pelo menos choveu mais esta noite que nos últimos 2 meses em que efectuo registos aqui!

Nas últimas 12 horas caíram 15.0mm de chuva! è muito bem vinda!

A temperatura mínima foi de 2.9ºC 
O vento sopra com rajadas entre os 20 a 40 km/h fazendo com que o Wind Chill esteja quase sempre bem próximo de 0ºC!

Agora estão 10ºC (Efeito Fohen) com céu nublado e alguns aguaceiros fracos!

Por curiosodade dentro de casa estão uns agradáveis *26.1ºC*


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Abr 2009 às 15:51)

Por aqui o céu vai apresentando boas abertas, por vezes com alguns aguaceiros pelo meio. O vento sopra moderado com rajadas. A temperatura está nos 11.9°C. Nota para a mínima que hoje ficou pelos 5.1°C.


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Abr 2009 às 16:20)

Por aquí o céu está muito nublado e sigo com 5.8ºC


----------



## Veterano (10 Abr 2009 às 16:26)

Por Bragança, de referir o vento muito forte de noroeste, que realça a sensação de frio, quando registo 10,5º.

 Nas serras a norte, Montezinho e Sanabria, está um festival de neve! As nuvens para já não conseguem passar a fronteira, pelo que o Sol brilha. Não ponho de fora a hipótese de mais logo se registar alguma surpresa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2009 às 16:40)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui continua o céu pouco nublado,vento continua forte.

Actuais 12.6ºc e 52%hr.


----------



## tclor (10 Abr 2009 às 17:13)

João Ferreira disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Hoje aquí por Loriga registei uma mínima de 1.6ºC das 7:30 até às 7:50 ainda nevou com intensidade, parando depois ainda acumulou nas folhas das couves, mas subindo cerca de 50 metros tem já mais acumulação, os montes estão todos brancos.
> 
> Por agora sigo com 4.7ºC



De facto, de manhã havia alguma neve acumulada em cima dos carros.
Extremos da minha estação:  mínima:  0,8º às  7:47h
máxima: 6,5º às  0:27h
precip.:  29,4 mm
Temp. actual: 5,2º


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Abr 2009 às 17:15)

Há alguns nucleos de precipitação a caminho! Mas o mais provável é que com a chegada da noite o céu limpe e tenhamos amanhã importantes geadas em toda a região...







Vamos voltar às temperaturas negativas certamente!


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Abr 2009 às 21:39)

Depois de uma descida significativa da temperatura ao anoitecer esta está nos 7.2°C à mais de uma hora e não mexe... Quanto ao céu, está pouco nublado e os aguaceiros depois das 14e30 não ocorreram mais.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Abr 2009 às 21:52)

Ainda vÃ£o ocorrendo alguns aguaceiros! A temperatura estÃ¡ estancada nos 4.6 graus. Boa PÃ¡scoa!


----------



## João Soares (10 Abr 2009 às 21:56)

_Várzea da Serra (Tarouca) 930mts:_

Chuva entre as 15h e as 16h de forma moderada e com alguns flocos à mistura.
Durante a tarde o vento rodou para Oeste.

Das 16h30 as 17h choveu com *4,0ºC*, e desde então não voltou a chover mais.

*20h17*

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado de ONO.

Temp: *3,0ºC*
Hum: *95%*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2009 às 22:25)

Céu limpo,vento moderado de W.

Dados actuais 7.6ºc e 70%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.1ºc/13.8ºc,precipitação 1.5mm.


----------



## meteo (10 Abr 2009 às 22:26)

Estes 4 dias encontro-me em Coja(Arganil) Por aqui ontem á noite choveu muito por volta das 11 da noite até as 2 da manha..Continuamente chuva moderada. E o frio também esteve presente esta madrugada..Hoje o dia foi de céu nublado,com algumas abertas..Fico por cá até Domingo..Abraço


----------



## Z13 (10 Abr 2009 às 23:25)

Resumo 10 Abril, Sexta-feira Santa






O dia começou com muita chuva, toda ela de madrugada, e ao longo da segunda metade do dia foram existindo cada vez mais abertas. Esteve sempre muito vento, o que fez aumentar a sensação de frio.





z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Abr 2009 às 23:32)

Céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco (5km/h) de NW e 6.2°C. HR nos 86%. Extremos de Hoje: Tmín: 5.1°C e Tmáx: 13.2°C. Prec. 5.0mm


----------



## Gilmet (10 Abr 2009 às 23:34)

*Várzea da Serra - Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *-0,4ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *5,6ºC*


Neste momento estão 2,4ºC, e o céu encontra-se muito nublado!


----------



## MSantos (11 Abr 2009 às 00:15)

Excelentes fotos *Vifra* 
Já tinha saudades de ver fotos de neve


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2009 às 11:09)

Bons dias.

O céu por aqui logo de manhã estava limpo,mas neste momento as nuvens têm vindo aumentar.

O vento hoje está mais fraco de NW.

Dados actuais 13.5ºc,pressão 1013.1hpa e 52%hr.


----------



## João Soares (11 Abr 2009 às 13:01)

_Várzea da Serra (Tarouca) 930mts:_

Devido ao céu se encontrar encoberto a noite toda não deixou a temperatura descer.
Temp. Minima observada: *2,4ºC*

Actualmente, céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado de NW

Temp: *7,3ºC*

_[AnDré]_


----------



## Veterano (11 Abr 2009 às 14:31)

Boa tarde. Aqui por Bragança dia semelhante ao de ontem, 11,5º de temperatura, vento moderado a forte irritante.

  De manhã estive na aldeia de Montezinho, mais abrigada do que Bragança, com 8º conseguia ser mais agradável! A neve caía pela Sanabria, fizemos a caminhada no dia ideal, hoje não iriamos conseguir...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Abr 2009 às 14:40)

Boas! A noite foi bem mais quente do que estava à espera. As nuvens mantêm-se! A mínima não foi além dos 3.4 graus. Neste momento ainda se vêem cortinas de precipitação a norte - Galiza. A temperatura está no máximo do dia estão agora 13 graus, o vento sopra de NW 22.3km h o que baixa a sensação térmica para 6.6 graus. A humidade está nos 57 por cento e a pressão nos 1015 mb. Boa Pascoa.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Abr 2009 às 14:53)

Por Várzea da Serra, o céu apresenta-se encoberto por Cumulus, sendo que por vezes o Sol espreita!

A temperatura actual é de 8,0ºC!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2009 às 17:42)

Boas tardes.

Céu pouco nublado,vento continua moderado com rajadas de W/NW.

Actuais 16.0ºc e 46%hr.


----------



## amarusp (11 Abr 2009 às 17:54)

o dia pautou-se pelo céu muito mublado, vento moderado, temperatura actual em Loriga: 8,9ºC
Acumulação de neve na Serra da Estrela a partir dos 1300/1400m.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2009 às 21:30)

Céu limpo,vento moderado de W. 

Actuais 9.9ºc e 65%hr


----------



## João Soares (11 Abr 2009 às 21:42)

_Várzea da Serra (Tarouca) 930mts:_

Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco mas agora tem vndo a limpar.

Temp: *4,0ºC*
Hum: *85%*

O vento sopra de fraco a moderado de NW


----------



## Veterano (11 Abr 2009 às 21:47)

Por Bragança estão 8º, céu pouco nublado, vento ainda sopra moderado.


----------



## Z13 (11 Abr 2009 às 23:33)

Resumo do dia 11, sábado de _Aleluia_









z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## João Soares (11 Abr 2009 às 23:38)

_Extremos do dia 11.Abril.2009_

_Várzea da Serra (Tarouca) 930mts:_

Temp. Máxima: *9,0ºC*
Temp. Minima: *2,4ºC*

Temp. Actual: *3,8ºC*

_[AnDré]_


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Abr 2009 às 07:57)

O dia começa com muitas nuvens e vento fraco, por vezes nulo, a temperatura durante a noite andou sempre entre os 7°C e os 8°C. Já chuviscou, mas nada de significativo, pois o chão encontra-se seco. Extremos de ontem: Tmín. 4.6°C e Tmáx. 15.5°C.


----------



## Veterano (12 Abr 2009 às 09:41)

Bom dia. Por Bragança registo 7º, céu parcialmente nublado para os lados de noroeste, vento fraco, continua a nevar na Sanabria


----------



## João Soares (12 Abr 2009 às 11:48)

_Várzea da Serra (Tarouca) 930mts:_

Céu muito nublado, Vento em geral fraco de N
Temp (às 10h15): *5,9ºC*

Durante a madrugada, cairam alguns aguaceiros fracos com *3ºC*

Temp. Minima Observada: *2,1ºC*

_[AnDré]_


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2009 às 11:53)

Bons dias

Por aqui o céu está pouco nublado.

O vento estêve moderado ainda de manhã mas têm vindo a perder força,fraco neste momento.

Dados actuais 14.5ºc,pressão 1018.1hpa e 45%hr.


----------



## amarusp (12 Abr 2009 às 11:54)

Bom dia,
Céu parciamente nublado e uma temperatura de 8,3ºC


----------



## amarusp (12 Abr 2009 às 18:31)

tarde páscoa com 11,8ºC, céu muito nublado


----------



## João Ferreira (12 Abr 2009 às 20:21)

Sigo com 8.8ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2009 às 20:51)

Boas noites.

Céu limpo,vento moderado de NW.

Actuais 12.3ºc e 62%hr.


----------



## Veterano (12 Abr 2009 às 21:15)

Vou deixar umas fotos tirados da povoação de Puebla de Sanabria (a 30 km de Bragança), sobre o acumulado de nuvens a largar neve nos montes em que efectuámos a caminhada Infelizmente a precipitação não teve condições para chegar a Portugal


----------



## João Soares (12 Abr 2009 às 22:23)

_Várzea da Serra (Tarouca) - 930mts:_

Céu pouco nublado, Vento fraco.

Temp: *3,8ºC*
Hum: *82%*

_[AnDré]_


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2009 às 22:45)

Céu limpo,vento fraco de W.

Actuais 10.4ºc e 67%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.4ºc/18.6ºc.


----------



## Z13 (12 Abr 2009 às 22:50)

Resumo de 12 Abril, dia de Páscoa

_Tempo nublado, mas com algumas abertas_









z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Rog (12 Abr 2009 às 23:07)

Z13 disse:


> Resumo de 12 Abril, dia de Páscoa
> 
> _Tempo nublado, mas com algumas abertas_
> 
> ...



Um domingo de Páscoa com temperaturas já relativamente agradáveis, com sabor a Primavera. 
Pelo imagem deduzo que tens a tua estação na net, podes, se quiseres, deixar um link permanente na tua assinatura, para uma mais fácil consulta pelos restantes membros


----------



## João Soares (13 Abr 2009 às 00:17)

_Várzea da Serra (Tarouca) 930mts:_

Céu limpo e vento nulo.
Já está a gear. 

Temp: *1,9ºC* 

_*Extremos do dia 12.Abril.2009*_

Temp. Máxima: *10,6ºC*
Temp. Minima: *1,8ºC* _(às 23h50)_


----------



## Gilmet (13 Abr 2009 às 00:56)

João Soares disse:


> _Várzea da Serra (Tarouca) 930mts:_
> 
> Temp: *1,9ºC*



A temperatura continua a descer a bom ritmo!! Neste momento estão 1,1ºC, e humidade nos 84%! O céu continua limpo e estrelado!


----------



## Gilmet (13 Abr 2009 às 01:36)

E já chegámos à casa dos 0ºC! Há pouco, faziam-se sentir *0,6ºC* de temperatura, por Várzea da Serra!

Os carros estão cobertos de Geada, e o céu continua limpo!


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Abr 2009 às 01:43)

Neste domingo de Pascoa houve algumas nuvens no céu mas que não impediram o sol de brilhar e estar um dia agradável. Agora o céu apresenta-se completamente limpo com o vento a soprar fraco de NE e 7.5°C. Extremos: Tmín. 7.0°C e Tmáx. 16.0°C.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Abr 2009 às 09:40)

O André já se encontra de regresso!

Por Várzea da Serra, a temperatura mínima de hoje foi de *-0,1ºC*, e, há pouco (09:02), estavam 5,5ºC, último dado que por lá registou...

Tinha então começado a borrifar!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2009 às 12:28)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui vamos com o céu muito nublado apesar de ter estado limpo logo pela manhã.

Dados actuais 16.1ºº,pressão 1016.2hpa e 56%hr,vento fraco de W.


----------



## MSantos (13 Abr 2009 às 12:34)

Estou de volta a Bragança

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado e a temperatura ronda os 12ºC


----------



## amarusp (13 Abr 2009 às 13:20)

Oliveira do Hospital- Nuvens negras povoam todo a céu, vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (13 Abr 2009 às 14:03)

De volta a casa depois de uma série de dias pelo interior norte. 

Desde já agradeço ao *Gilmet* e ao *João Soares* por terem feito o feedback entre mim e o seguimento meteorológico. 

Ficam então algumas fotografias da madrugada e manhã de sexta-feira santa:




AnDré disse:


> E neste momento água-neve!
> 
> Até saí de casa em busca de rede para puder vir partilhar este sentimento de euforia convosco! A rede aqui é muito escassa.
> 
> De momento 1,7C e vai chovendo com neve pelo meio!



Às 3h da manhã:









Gilmet disse:


> Pouco depois, pelas 3:17, caía _neve verdadeira_ em Várzea da Serra!













Às 6h:











Entretanto deixou de nevar e o sol da manhã derreteu praticamente tudo. 
Às 9h30 saí de casa mas já não vi quase nada.



























Às 10h já aos 1100m a neve também era apenas residual.
Frio estava, faltou a precipitação.












Já para os lados do *vifra* a precipitação foi bem mais abundante. Estavam constantemente a passar lá aguaceiros. 












Pela hora de almoço passou um aguaceiro mesmo ao lado da aldeia. Ainda deixou cair alguns flocos de neve, mas poucos. 































Foi a segunda Páscoa consecutiva com neve e frio!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2009 às 14:14)

Por aqui continua o céu muito nublado,vento fraco de W.

Actuais 16.4ºc com 60%hr.


----------



## MSantos (13 Abr 2009 às 15:02)

Boas fotos André

Aqui por Bragança o céu continua muito nublado e estão 14ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Abr 2009 às 16:07)

Aqui por Cernache o céu apresenta-se muito nublado à algum tempo, apesar da ameaça a precipitação ainda não se regista por agora. O vento sopra fraco e a temperatura ronda os 17°C. A Tmín. hoje ficou-se pelos 4.8°C. Aguardo agora a


----------



## vitamos (13 Abr 2009 às 16:24)

Excelente reportagem André! Páscoa nevada, primavera abençoada (provérbio que eu acabo de popularizar... porque me apeteceu )


----------



## Dan (13 Abr 2009 às 17:34)

Chuvisco e 11,9ºC por aqui. Já começa a molhar o chão.


----------



## Dan (13 Abr 2009 às 17:37)

Muito boa reportagem AnDré  Bem me parecia que ias ter direito a neve.


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Abr 2009 às 17:38)

Cá está ela, cai de forma fraca à quase uma hora, mas até molha bem e já faz poça. A temperatura também caiu para os 12.9°C. Vamos ver como evolui a situação.


----------



## Dan (13 Abr 2009 às 19:01)

Chuva fraca a moderada e 10,9ºC.


----------



## DRC (13 Abr 2009 às 19:15)

Férias da Páscoa no *Sabugal*
Na quinta-feira a chuva começou a cair fraca ao final da tarde mas tornou-se moderada por volta das 21h00. A chuva parou por volta das 23h00/23h30.
Já na sexta-feira Santa o dia começou com alguma neve por volta das 7 h da manhã mas não foi nada de especial, nessa altura estava 1ºC. Durante a tarde foram vários os aguaceiros que faziam descer a temperatura e entre as gotas de chuva la vinham umas pedras de granizo e alguns "farrapos" de neve. No sábado e no domingo de Páscoa o dia manteve-se muito nublado por cúmulus mas não chegou a chover. Domingo ás 23h30 a temperatura estava nos 3ºC, mas não geou pois o céu manteve-se nublado durante a noite.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2009 às 19:32)

Boas tardes.

Céu muito nublado,vento moderado de W.

Actuais 14.0ºc e 74%hr.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Abr 2009 às 21:21)

Boas!

Hoje a geada voltou! 

*Temp Mín: 0.4ºC*
*Temp Máx: 13.4ºC*

*Temp: 7.4ºC
HR: 81%
Pres: 1011 mb*

O céu esteve sempre muito nublado ou encoberto excepto ao final do dia quando se abriram algumas abertas! Caíram apenas alguns chuviscos, a estação nem registou! O tecto das núvens esteve variável entre os 900m e 1000m...


----------



## amarusp (13 Abr 2009 às 21:40)

Boas fotos "Primaveris"!!!
Por aqui choveu ao fim da tarde acumulando 5,33mm, a temperatura vai descendo: 6,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2009 às 21:40)

Por aqui já cairam alguns aguaceiros,céu continua muito nublado.

Actuais 10.8ºc e 87%hr com vento fraco.


----------



## Z13 (13 Abr 2009 às 22:41)

Boa noite, resumo do dia 13 de Abril

Dia nublado, com uma mínima nos 0ºC e de tarde com alguns pequenos aguaceiros, um deles de granizo. Curiosamente a minha estação parece que não deu por eles...








z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Abr 2009 às 22:48)

Boa noite a todos, depois de umas excelentes férias em Idanha a Nova trago aqui apenas o resumo da semana:

2a Feira 7 Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, temperaturas primaveris, embora a noite tenha sido fria

3a Feira Praticamente idêntico a 2a Feira

4a Feira 8 Céu limpo e sem neblinas vento fraco ou nulo temperatura um pouco mais alta e uma noite espectacular.

5a Feira 9 Céu Pouco Nublado durante a manhã, embora o vento tenha sido sempre moderado, à tarde passou a muito nublado devido à passagem da frente, já a noite trouxe a chuva, que foi moderada a forte no período entre a 1 e as 3 da manhã, pelo menos na zona de Idanha, o vento foi moderado com rajadas.

6a Feira 10 Céu muito nublado mas passou a pouco nublado para o fim do dia, descida considerável das temperaturas, vento moderado. Destaque para a Serra da Estrela novamente coberta de Neve (estava apenas com gelo nos pontos mais altos).

E pronto, está feito um pequeno resumo da semana que passou.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2009 às 22:58)

Por aqui já tenho o céu com estrelas.

Actuais 10.1ºc e 88%hr,vento fraco de W.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.7ºc/17.6ºc.


----------



## amarusp (13 Abr 2009 às 23:11)

O céu parece estar totalmente limpo, temperatura de 5,8ºC


----------



## vifra (13 Abr 2009 às 23:12)

Acabei também de regressar a casa, depois de umas mini-férias da Páscoa na aldeia da Gralheira, onde a neve fez questão de marcar presença na sexta-feira Santa. Já vi que o *André* também andou por esses lados e nos presenteou com mais umas belas imagens da Várzea da Serra. Pena que a internet não seja tão disponível, para que a sua mensagem seja na primeira pessoa, mas o "trabalho" prestado pelo *Gilmet* e o *João Soares*, foi irrepreensível.
Deixo aqui mais umas fotos para recordar este evento.

Moinhos de Água no rio Cabrum:







A neve na aldeia por volta da hora do almoço já começava a derreter.











De tarde já era nítido que a neve derretia fortemente











Jornalista da SIC a fazer reportagem que passaria no Jornal da Noite.
Pode ver em: http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/video/informacao/Jornal+da+Noite/2009/4/edicao-de-10-04-2009-1-parte.htm
A noticia correspondente à Gralheira começa no minuto 7:40 e termina no minuto 8:50






A SIC tem andado muito interessada nas reportagem sobre o estado do tempo.
Já é a 2ª vez este ano que vai à Gralheira.


----------



## Dan (13 Abr 2009 às 23:19)

Bonitas fotos *vifra*


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Abr 2009 às 00:16)

Alguma chuva fraca durante a tarde que rendeu 1.0mm de precipitação. Agora o céu está pouco nublado ou mesmo limpo e vento fraco. HR elevada, nos 96% e temperatura nos 7.7°C. Extremos de hoje: Tmín. 4.8°e Tmáx. 18.0°C.


----------



## vitamos (14 Abr 2009 às 09:35)

Obrigado Vifra por mais esta bela reportagem da Gralheira, uma das localidades mais "in" da temporada 2008/2009


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2009 às 10:12)

vifra disse:


> Acabei também de regressar a casa, depois de umas mini-férias da Páscoa na aldeia da Gralheira, onde a neve fez questão de marcar presença na sexta-feira Santa. Já vi que o *André* também andou por esses lados e nos presenteou com mais umas belas imagens da Várzea da Serra. Pena que a internet não seja tão disponível, para que a sua mensagem seja na primeira pessoa, mas o "trabalho" prestado pelo *Gilmet* e o *João Soares*, foi irrepreensível.
> 
> Jornalista da SIC a fazer reportagem que passaria no Jornal da Noite.
> Pode ver em: http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/video/informacao/Jornal+da+Noite/2009/4/edicao-de-10-04-2009-1-parte.htm
> ...



Boas fotos *vifra*!  

Bem me queria parecer que andavas por lá a testemunhar a neve que eu via de Várzea. Qualquer dia tenho de ir conhecer a aldeia mais alta de Montemuro. 

Quanto à rede de telemóvel, nunca esteve tão má quanto agora.
A internet lá, só na junta de freguesia, e para isso é preciso que esta esteja aberta. Mas rede de telemóvel havia e de forte sinal. Ainda no Natal estava óptima.
Mas agora simplesmente desapareceu. Será que o inverno estragou a torre emissora? Na noite e manhã que nevou, tive de vir para a rua à procura de um tracinho de rede para conseguir enviar sms's. 




vitamos disse:


> Obrigado Vifra por mais esta bela reportagem da Gralheira, uma das localidades mais "in" da temporada 2008/2009




A seguir às estradas na Serra da Estrela, a nacional que liga Castro Daire - Cinfães (passando na Gralheira), deve ser uma das mais penalizadas pela neve.


----------



## Dan (14 Abr 2009 às 10:24)

Bom dia

Por aqui céu parcialmente nublado e 8,6ºC.

Mínima de 5,4ºC.


----------



## ACalado (14 Abr 2009 às 12:05)

Bom dia 10.8ºc com céu muito nublado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2009 às 12:31)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado com algumas nuvens negras.

Dados actuais 13.3ºc,pressão 1008.9hpa e 65%hr,vento moderado de Sul.


----------



## amarusp (14 Abr 2009 às 13:18)

Em Oliveira do Hospital céu muito nublado, por vezes caem aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## C.R (14 Abr 2009 às 13:39)

Boa tarde. Manhã fria mas sem chuva. Neste momento esta o céu muito nublado e vai aparecendo o sol. Não me parece que vá chover (pelo menos hoje) porque o céu esta-se a tornar cada vez menos nublado. Neste momento não estou em casa e por isso não tenho dados exactos. Vendo o radar de precipitação do im, vê-se que por agora, os aguaceiros estão espalhados pelas regiões do centro e sul e parte do litoral norte. Será que chovera aqui esta tarde como indica a previsão? Bem, olhando neste momento para o céu, diria que não, mas a qualquer altura poderá haver alterações... Bem, vou dando notícias... Lol.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Abr 2009 às 13:55)

Finalmente volta a chover! A temperatura esta nos 8.7 e a descer! A cota de neve deve estar nos 1100 ou 1200m.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2009 às 14:06)

Por aqui já cairam alguns aguaceiros,mas de pouca duração.

O céu continua nublado mas a sul é que está bastante negro,passou ao lado a .

Actuais 13.7ºc e 54%hr,vento continua moderado de SW.


----------



## Serrano (14 Abr 2009 às 14:31)

Hoje já choveu na Covilhã, mas agora estamos somente com céu muito nublado. O termómetro marca 12 graus na zona baixa da cidade, tendo-se registado uma mínima de 4.7 graus.

Na sexta-feira de manhã, verificou-se queda de neve acima dos 750 msnm, mas sem grande expressão, até porque durou apenas cerca de meia hora.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Abr 2009 às 15:17)

Descida muito acentuada da temperatura para os 5.8! Caiu granizo e ouvi 2 trovoes! Volta a estar muito escuro para os lados de Vidago!


----------



## ACalado (14 Abr 2009 às 15:17)

9.4ºc com aguaceiros fracos que mal dá para molhar o chão


----------



## Gerofil (14 Abr 2009 às 17:32)

*Nevão causa vários acidentes na A7*

Um forte nevão que começou a cair por volta das 14,00 de hoje lançou o caos na A7, que liga Vila do Conde a Vila Pouca de Aguiar. De acordo com a Protecção Civil, a queda de neve na zona de Ribeira de Pena provocou vários acidentes. O alerta para o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Vila Real foi dado às 14.04. A forte queda de neve, que entretanto já parou, obrigou mesmo ao corte de uma das faixas de rodagem na A7.
A intempérie causou vários despistes de viaturas surpreendidas pelo nevão. Segundo fonte do CDOS, dos acidentes terão resultado quatro feridos, apenas com ligeiras escoriações.

DN


----------



## Veterano (14 Abr 2009 às 17:41)

Gerofil disse:


> *Nevão causa vários acidentes na A7*
> 
> Um forte nevão que começou a cair por volta das 14,00 de hoje lançou o caos na A7, que liga Vila do Conde a Vila Pouca de Aguiar. De acordo com a Protecção Civil, a queda de neve na zona de Ribeira de Pena provocou vários acidentes. O alerta para o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Vila Real foi dado às 14.04. A forte queda de neve, que entretanto já parou, obrigou mesmo ao corte de uma das faixas de rodagem na A7.
> A intempérie causou vários despistes de viaturas surpreendidas pelo nevão. Segundo fonte do CDOS, dos acidentes terão resultado quatro feridos, apenas com ligeiras escoriações.
> ...



 A altitude nessa zona (Ribeira de Pena) não deve atingir os 700 metros, é no minímo uma surpresa a queda de neve da forma relatada


----------



## Gerofil (14 Abr 2009 às 18:25)

_"Acabei agora de falar com o Zé que me disse que as estradas estão cortadas novamente devido à queda de neve no Maciço Central. Disse me ainda que já neva bem em cotas bem baixas, imaginem só que está a cair aos 600m de altitude."_

loucos por neve


----------



## JoãoDias (14 Abr 2009 às 18:33)

Gerofil disse:


> _"Acabei agora de falar com o Zé que me disse que as estradas estão cortadas novamente devido à queda de neve no Maciço Central. Disse me ainda que já neva bem em cotas bem baixas, imaginem só que está a cair aos 600m de altitude."_
> 
> loucos por neve



Pelo menos a acreditar pelas condições actuais em Manteigas parece-me impossível essa cota http://weather.no.sapo.pt/


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2009 às 18:34)

Em Trancoso, no último aguaceiro, a temperatura desceu dos 9ºC para os 3,4ºC.





É provavel que em Montemuro esteja a nevar.


----------



## C.R (14 Abr 2009 às 18:40)

Boas. Por aqui nem chuva nem neve, alias, o sol tem reinado e tem aquecido ligeiramente, após uma manha fria.

Neste momento, o ceu está com algumas nuvens e vê-se perfeitamente o sol, mesmo assim, está algum frio 7.2ºC e 64%hr...


----------



## Vince (14 Abr 2009 às 18:45)

João Dias disse:


> Pelo menos a acreditar pelas condições actuais em Manteigas parece-me impossível essa cota http://weather.no.sapo.pt/



O blogger que é instrutor de snowboard já depois dessa mensagem colocou outra com fotografia. Provavelmente está mesmo. Um aguaceiro forte pode fazer descer bastante as temperaturas localmente.



> *Há meia hora atrás...*
> Do lado de Gouveia, e apenas aos 600m o Zé deparou com este cenário.
> Imaginem como não deve estar lá em cima.
> Será que é desta que alguém desce as Gargantas?
> ...


----------



## amarusp (14 Abr 2009 às 18:54)

neste momento aguaceiros moderados que são de neve acima dos 1200-1300m. 
Temperatura actual:4,5ºC


----------



## ACalado (14 Abr 2009 às 19:47)

Por aqui caiu um aguaceiro recente agora tudo calmo com a temperatura a descer a bom ritmo 5.5ºc acho que pela madrugada poderá cair algo


----------



## C.R (14 Abr 2009 às 21:01)

Dia marcado por muitas nuvens e algum sol, e também 2 aguaceiros fracos que nem molharam o chão.
Esta noite se continuar assim, irá cair uma valente geada, está o céu nublado mas por poucas nuvens e 5.2ºC.
Espero ter amanha uma surpresa para o dia do meu aniversario… venha animação, que por estas bandas está muito parado!!! 
Que seca de tempo…


----------



## amarusp (14 Abr 2009 às 21:24)

Chove com intensidade e tenho uma temperatura de 2,6ºC, a cota de neve deve estar a descer...


----------



## thunderboy (14 Abr 2009 às 21:25)

amarusp disse:


> Chove com intensidade e tenho uma temperatura de 2,6ºC, a cota de neve deve estar a descer...



Será que a cota desce aos 600m...


----------



## Dan (14 Abr 2009 às 21:27)

Céu nublado e 7,8ºC por aqui.


As nuvens foram uma constante mas não ocorreu precipitação por aqui hoje.

Extremos de hoje:

5,4ºC / 12,3ºC


----------



## ACalado (14 Abr 2009 às 21:56)

4.0ºc neste momento não chove vai ser no limiar ver ou não neve


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2009 às 22:17)

Céu muito nublado,vento fraco.

Dados 6.8ºc e 91%hr.


----------



## amarusp (14 Abr 2009 às 22:27)

2,3ºC , chove e 16 mm de precipitaçao acumulados


----------



## ACalado (14 Abr 2009 às 22:30)

amarusp disse:


> 2,3ºC , chove e 16 mm de precipitaçao acumulados



não cai sleet estas mesmo no limiar 2.3ºc já se pode ver alguns farrapos


----------



## amarusp (14 Abr 2009 às 22:33)

spiritmind disse:


> não cai sleet estas mesmo no limiar 2.3ºc já se pode ver alguns farrapos



Como a precipitação é fraca ainda não é possivel observar flocos de neve


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2009 às 22:49)

Por aqui vai há cerca de 30m moderadamente.

A temperatura desceu actual 6.2ºc,vento fraco de SW.

Quanto a precipitação até ao momento 3.0mm.


----------



## vifra (14 Abr 2009 às 22:53)

AnDré disse:


> A seguir às estradas na Serra da Estrela, a nacional que liga Castro Daire - Cinfães (passando na Gralheira), deve ser uma das mais penalizadas pela neve.



Só uma correção. A Nacional 321 não passa pela Gralheira. É a estrada que dá acesso à Gralheira, assim como a N2 dá acesso à Várzea da Serra.
Mas costuma ser das primeiras estradas a ser interrompida pela neve fora da serra da estrela, já que esta passa a grande altitude, como podem ver no mapa em anexo.


----------



## kikofra (14 Abr 2009 às 22:58)

Previsão de neve para esta noite segundo o IM para a Guarda


----------



## kikofra (14 Abr 2009 às 23:08)

nacional 232 km 50- 0cº, isto ta a que altitude?

E no inico da 338 estão 4 negativos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2009 às 23:14)

Por aqui já deixou de ,o céu continua muito nublado.

Dados 6.3ºc,pressão 1008.2hpa e 92%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.2ºc/14.1ºc e precipitação 3.5mm.


----------



## amarusp (14 Abr 2009 às 23:17)

parou a chuva, a temperatura subiu para os  2,6ºC


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2009 às 23:23)

vifra disse:


> Só uma correção. A Nacional 321 não passa pela Gralheira. É a estrada que dá acesso à Gralheira, assim como a N2 dá acesso à Várzea da Serra.
> Mas costuma ser das primeiras estradas a ser interrompida pela neve fora da serra da estrela, já que esta passa a grande altitude, como podem ver no mapa em anexo.



Obrigado pela correcção *vifra*! 

Da próxima vez que for a Várzea, a ver se vou visitar esse lado da serra que desconheço por completo.

Estou convencido que por esta hora, já deverá haver alguma neve nessa estrada. E quem sabe nas nossas aldeias.


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Abr 2009 às 00:07)

O céu hoje esteve muito nublado com algumas abertas e alguns aguaceiros, um deles acompanhado de granizo. Registei assim hoje 3.5mm. A Tmín. foi de 7.0°C (registada de madrugada e igualada pouco antes das 0h), a Tmáx. foi de 18.4°C. Agora 7.0°C


----------



## *Marta* (15 Abr 2009 às 00:11)

Por aqui, chuvisca. Vamos lá ver...


----------



## *Marta* (15 Abr 2009 às 00:37)

Na Sic Notícias acabaram de dizer que um nevão repentino em Vila Real fez 2 acidentes. Alguém confirma, uma vez que não consegui ver??


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Abr 2009 às 00:50)

Parece que sim, essa situação foi falada aqui no fórum durante a tarde neste seguimento. Neste momento sigo com 6.8°C e esteve a cair um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Abr 2009 às 07:08)

Bom dia! O dia começa bem, pois acordei ao som da chuva a cair e quando sai de casa já levava acumulados 4.0mm. a temperatura está nos 6.5°C. Agora chove de forma fraca/moderada sem vento e céu completamente nublado.


----------



## amarusp (15 Abr 2009 às 07:47)

3.0ºC e periodos de chuva


----------



## Dan (15 Abr 2009 às 08:10)

Bom dia

Algum chuvisco e 6,0ºC.

Mínima de 4,7ºC.


----------



## kikofra (15 Abr 2009 às 08:13)

Estao fechadas as estrdas da serra da estrela.


----------



## C.R (15 Abr 2009 às 10:41)

Bom dia. Mínima de 3.1C, noite com muitas nuvens mas sem chuva, os solos estão secos, e assim sendo, vem o fim de semana e aqui não chove nada. Por agora vai aparecendo o sol entre as nuvens, vento fraco por vezes moderado e temperatura nos 6.5 (aproximadamente, visto que nesta hora da manhã ainda bate o sol no sensor da estação, mas que daqui a nada deixará de bater)...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Abr 2009 às 10:59)

Dia cinzento por aqui com chuva. Neste momento registo 4.8 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2009 às 12:27)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui de manhã ainda entre as 08h 30m  e as 09h 00m ainda  bem,rendeu 2.0mm.

O céu continua muito nublado,vento está moderado de Sul.

Dados actuais 10.7ºc,pressão 1009.0hpa e 76%hr.


----------



## amarusp (15 Abr 2009 às 13:35)

Na minha viagem para o trabalho a situação metereológia era a seguinte:
Loriga (casa-700m)- periodos de Chuva
Loriga (800 m)- Água-neve
Cruzamento para a lagoa Comprida(900m)-Neve
Acumulação de neve a partir dos 1000 m
Oliveira do Hospital(500m) Chuva fraca.

Actualmente em Oliveira do Hospital , céu muito nublado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2009 às 13:57)

Céu muito nublado e vão caindo alguns aguaceiros fracos.

Actuais 10.7ºc e 79%hr.


----------



## MSantos (15 Abr 2009 às 14:14)

Boa tarde

Aqui por Bragança o céu está muito nublado mas neste momento não está a chover, estão 11ºC

Começou agora a chover - _(14:19)_


----------



## Dan (15 Abr 2009 às 14:23)

7,4ºC e chuva fraca. 

Vamos ver o que vai dar este aguaceiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2009 às 14:33)

Neste momento o céu está muito nublado,vento muito forte com a temperatura a descer actual 8.7ºc com alguns aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## Z13 (15 Abr 2009 às 15:16)

Veterano disse:


> A altitude nessa zona (Ribeira de Pena) não deve atingir os 700 metros, é no minímo uma surpresa a queda de neve da forma relatada




As portagens de Ribeira de Pena de facto ficam a uma cota de 700m, mas todo o lanço da A7 entre as portagens o nó da A24 estão a cerca de 1000m de altitude, nomeadamente as áreas de serviço da A7, como mostro na figura !







z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Abr 2009 às 16:40)

Por aqui vai caindo um aguaceiro fraco.

Não tem havido nada de surpreendente, alguns aguaceiros fracos, por vezes um pouco mais moderados, mas mesmo assim levo acumulados *12.0mm* desde as 0h.

A temperatura está nos 9.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (15 Abr 2009 às 18:39)

Esta tarde, na serra da Nogueira, foram-se sucedendo os aguaceiros de neve e graupel. 





Trata-se de uma neve grosseira, um pouco diferente da neve de Inverno onde é possível identificar os cristais de neve.


----------



## kikofra (15 Abr 2009 às 18:48)

Dan ha alguma acumulação?


----------



## Dan (15 Abr 2009 às 19:10)

kikofra disse:


> Dan ha alguma acumulação?



Nada. Durante os aguaceiros ainda acumulava algo, mas não passava disto.


----------



## Dan (15 Abr 2009 às 19:15)

Algumas fotos da serra esta tarde.

Pela serra já se começam a ver os sinais da Primavera.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Abr 2009 às 19:24)

Boas. Aqui a temperatura nao passou dos 9.1! Volta a chover com 6.6 a descer rapidamente.


----------



## amarusp (15 Abr 2009 às 19:26)

temperatura actual de 5,1ºC, céu muito nublado e acumulação de neve a partir dos 1200/1300 metros


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Abr 2009 às 19:43)

Dan disse:


> Algumas fotos da serra esta tarde.
> 
> Pela serra já se começam a ver os sinais da Primavera.



Muito boas essas fotos Dan!

Por aqui os aguaceiros vão sendo cada vez menos significativos, não houve nenhum com granizo nem chuva forte.

Fica uma foto neste final de tarde.






*Temp. 9.5ºC*


----------



## Dan (15 Abr 2009 às 19:51)

ac_cernax disse:


> Fica uma foto neste final de tarde.



Muito boa 

Por aqui vai chovendo com 7,3ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Abr 2009 às 20:38)

Mais uma foto, esta tirada à minutos, já estava relativamente escuro.






Neste momento não chove e a temperatura desce, estando agora nos 8.4ºC.

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Tmin. *6.0ºC*
Tmáx.*14.2ºC*

Em relação à precipitação espero ainda não ter fechado as contas, até ao momento registei *14.2 mm*


----------



## Z13 (15 Abr 2009 às 21:14)

Boas fotos ac_cernax e Dan!

Eu por aqui vou registando uma temperatura de *+6,0º*.

Hoje, o softwear que usava (virtual weather station) deixou de funcionar, passaram 45 dias da instalação e acabou a festa....

Estou a tentar solucionar a questão para voltar a estar online


Se alguém tiver soluções... agradeço!




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2009 às 21:37)

Fotos muito boas ac_cernax e Dan.

O nevoeiro na serra das últimas 3 do Dan estão mesmo fantásticas!


----------



## C.R (15 Abr 2009 às 22:29)

Boas noites. Durante esta manhã o sol reinou aqui nesta região, já durante a tarde felizmente já foram os aguaceiros que de certa forma chegaram a ser por vezes moderados e contínuos. A temperatura máxima de hoje foi de 8.6C. Neste momento cai mais um aguaceiro e estão 4.7C... Mais um pouco e volta a nevar por aqui...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2009 às 22:29)

Boas noites

Por aqui está céu muito nublado,vão caindo alguns aguaceiros há bastante tempo.

Dados actuais 7.4ºc,pressão 1010.7 e 92%hr,vento fraco de SW/S.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.6ºc/13.6ºc,precipitação 3.5mm.


----------



## C.R (15 Abr 2009 às 22:37)

Uma perguntinha, para amanha a previsão é de aguaceiros por vezes fortes, e eu amanha principalmente de manhã, vou à cidade de lamego e gostava de saber se nesta mesma cidade a chuva cairá com abundância e logo pela madrugada. Como neste momento só tenho internet no telemóvel, não consigo ver nenhum mapa de precipitação. Por isso, agradeço desde já qualquer informação. Peço desculpa por não ter perguntado mais cedo. Obrigado.


----------



## Dan (15 Abr 2009 às 22:46)

Um aguaceiro de neve e graupel esta tarde na serra da Nogueira

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2009 às 22:50)

Dan disse:


> Um aguaceiro de neve e graupel esta tarde na serra da Nogueira



 Um espectáculo Dan, isso é que são farrapos


----------



## Fil (16 Abr 2009 às 02:04)

Boas, por aqui a temperatura é de 4,7ºC estabilizados. O céu está muito nublado mas neste momento já não chove. Durante o dia caíram 2,4 mm. A mínima foi de 3,9ºC e a máxima de 9,8ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Abr 2009 às 02:46)

A trovoada já anda na zona. Já vi clarões seguido do trovão passados alguns segundos, começa agora a chover também. Estão 7.9°C.


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Abr 2009 às 07:27)

O dia hoje começa outra vez com chuva, pois acaba de cair um aguaceiro moderado. Quando sai de casa já acumulava 6.2mm. A temperatura está nos 7°C. Um bom dia e se possível com muita chuva para todos.


----------



## amarusp (16 Abr 2009 às 08:02)

Ceu muito nublado.


----------



## C.R (16 Abr 2009 às 09:15)

Bom dia. Mínima desta noite 2.3C. Vê-se alguma neve acumulada na serra das meadas (lamego) apartir dos 900/1000 metros. Será de pouca dura, pois o sol esta a bater em cheio. Algumas nuvens mas não ameaça chover.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Abr 2009 às 12:22)

*Estradas cortadas devido à neve e ao gelo*

A Estrada Nacional 338 que faz a ligação entre Piornos, Torre e Lagoa Comprida, na Serra da Estrela, está encerrada ao trânsito desde quarta-feira, devido à neve e ao gelo, disse à agência Lusa fonte da Unidade Nacional de Trânsito. 
A mesma fonte adiantou ainda estar também cortada ao trânsito a Estrada Nacional 321 em Tenda, na Serra de Montemuro, no distrito de Viseu, devido à neve e ao gelo. 

Tvi 24


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2009 às 12:36)

Boas tardes

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado,mais escuro nuns lados que outros

Vai caindo alguns aguaceiros fracos,desde as 0 00h já levo 4.5mm de 

Dados actuais 10.5ºc,pressão 1013.8hpa e 82%hr,vento fraco de W.


----------



## Dan (16 Abr 2009 às 13:16)

Chuva fraca e 8,0ºC por aqui.

Mínima de 4,8ºC esta manhã.


----------



## amarusp (16 Abr 2009 às 13:32)

Em Oliveira do Hospital, céu muito nublado, periodos de aguaceiros moderados, vento moderado


----------



## Serrano (16 Abr 2009 às 14:06)

Mais um aguaceiro na Covilhã (durante a manhã chegou a ser misturado com granizo), com 8 graus na zona baixa da cidade. É visível neve acumulada acima dos 1300/1400 metros de altitude.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2009 às 14:16)

Por aqui choveu bem durante o almoço,abriu durante um bocado e neste momento voltou novamente há carga.

O melhor estava guardado para o fim desta depressão dos ultimos dias

Actuais 10.6ºc e 84%hr com vento fraco de SW.

E neste momento caiu um  aqui perto

Precipitação até ao momento 7.5mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2009 às 18:31)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui a tarde foi de muita por várias vezes foi forte.

Neste momento já abriu com algumas formações em várias direções.

Dados actuais 11.6ºc,pressão 1014.2hpa e 70%hr com vento moderado de SW/S.

Precipitação 12.5mm.


----------



## Dan (16 Abr 2009 às 19:40)

Um aguaceiro neste momento e que fez descer a temperatura para 7,1ºC.


----------



## Fil (16 Abr 2009 às 19:40)

Grande granizada que caiu há instantes em Bragança, pelo menos no meu bairro. A temperatura desceu a pique para os 6,8ºC actuais. Neste momento apenas chove.


----------



## amarusp (16 Abr 2009 às 20:09)

EN 338 ,entre Loriga e a Lagoa Comprida, hoje pelas 18.30 h:
As fotos com neve foram tiradas entre os 1300 e os 1400 metros















































​


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2009 às 20:11)

O céu por aqui vai ficando limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 10.6ºc e 78%hr.


----------



## amarusp (16 Abr 2009 às 20:21)

Neste momento o céu está carregado por nuvens negras! Temperatura de :6,3ºC, precipitação de hoje: 24,38 mm.


----------



## MSantos (16 Abr 2009 às 20:31)

Belas fotos amarusp, As fotos de neve nunca são demais

Aqui por Bragança a tarde tem sido muito chuvosa, também já caiu algum granizo


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2009 às 21:18)

Boas fotos *amarusp*!! 

E só por curiosidade, a estação de Loriga é a que mais precipitação acumulou este mês e até ao momento. Vai já com *113,3mm*.

Acima dos 100mm está também Paredes de Coura no Alto Minho, com *102,4mm*.




C.R disse:


> Bom dia. Mínima desta noite 2.3C. Vê-se alguma neve acumulada na serra das meadas (lamego) apartir dos 900/1000 metros. Será de pouca dura, pois o sol esta a bater em cheio. Algumas nuvens mas não ameaça chover.



Há pouco a minha mãe disse que falou com uma senhora lá da terra (Várzea da Serra - Tarouca - 950m de altitude), e ela disse que a aldeia acordou hoje com uma boa camada de neve. 
Na Gralheira, terra do *vifra*, o cenário deve ter sido idêntico. 
Terá sido o último da temporada?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2009 às 21:41)

Céu limpo,vento fraco actual 9.3ºc.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Abr 2009 às 21:46)

Por aqui dia marcado pelos aguaceiros!
A neve acumulou acima dos 1300m! Do que vejo daqui apenas o Larouco apresenta acumulação do lado Luso! A Galiza tem mais acumulação...

*Temp Max: 9.3ºC*

A temperatura não sobe muito e quando chove desce em coisa de 10minutos cerca de 3 ou 4 graus! 
Mas mesmo assim tem chovido pouco! Muito longe do que estava à espera! O bloqueio Marão/Alvão/Barroso/Larouco retem e de que maneira a precipitação em terras minhotas!


----------



## Fil (16 Abr 2009 às 21:49)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Mas mesmo assim tem chovido pouco! Muito longe do que estava à espera! O bloqueio Marão/Alvão/Barroso/Larouco retem e de que maneira a precipitação em terras minhotas!



Podes crer, aqui ainda só acumulei 13 mm este mês...  Essas montanhas minhotas parecem eucaliptos.

Neste momento a temperatura é de 5,1ºC, a mínima foi de 4,0ºC e a máxima de 10,2ºC.

Bela acumulação na Estrela!


----------



## amarusp (16 Abr 2009 às 22:23)

AnDré disse:


> Boas fotos *amarusp*!!
> 
> E só por curiosidade, a estação de Loriga é a que mais precipitação acumulou este mês e até ao momento. Vai já com *113,3mm*.



Realmente, Loriga tem muita precipitação, porque tem ao mesmo tempo influência Atlantica e clima de montanha, a média anual segundo os dados do IM é de cerca de 1600 mm/ano, ainda falta muito...


----------



## Dan (16 Abr 2009 às 22:24)

Bons registos *amarusp* 

Alguns aguaceiros têm pontuado o final do dia por aqui. Por agora 5,8ºC e o céu já pouco nublado. Talvez alguma geada para amanhã.

Extremos do dia:

4,8ºC / 11,0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2009 às 22:41)

Céu limpo com vento fraco.

Actuais 8.0ºc e 84%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.9ºc/13.1ºc precipitação 12.5mm.


----------



## ACalado (16 Abr 2009 às 22:42)

por aqui me despeço hoje com 5.8ºc e com 25mm acumulados nada mau 
até amanha


----------



## amarusp (16 Abr 2009 às 23:05)

Neste momento o 2º aguaceiro forte da noite. Acumulado de hoje 28 mm


----------



## Gerofil (16 Abr 2009 às 23:24)

Nas últimas 72 horas (até às 19h00 BST) a precipitação teve maior impacto na região centro. Mais uma vez Bragança, no Nordeste, a ficar com o menor valor de precipitação no continente.

72h-Precipitation (mm): Thu 16 Apr 19:00 BST

Coimbra (179 m) 60.0  
Viseu (644 m) 49.8  
Monte Real (54 m) 41.6  
Ovar/Maceda (22 m) 37.0  
Vila Real (562 m) 31.0  
Portalegre (590 m) 29.1  
Penhas Douradas (1388 m) 28.2  
Castelo Branco (384 m) 24.3  
Lisbon (105 m) 20.6  
Sintra/Granja (130 m) 20.0  
Beja (247 m) 19.6  
Lissabon/Geof (95 m) 16.6  
Beja/B. Aerea (203 m) 16.5  
Sines/Montes Chaos (103 m) 15.0  
Sagres (26 m) 10.0  
Cabo Carvoeiro (34 m) 9.5  
Montijo (11 m) 8.1  
Faro (8 m) 6.6  
Santa Maria (100 m) 6.5  
Horta (62 m) 6.1  
Angra do Heroismo (76 m) 4.6  
*Braganca (692 m) 4.5* 
Lajes/Terceira (54 m) 4.1  
Flores (29 m) 4.0  
Porto Santo (82 m) 0.1  
Funchal (56 m) 0.0  

(Porto/Pedras Rubras = 11,7 mm nas últimas 48 horas)
Sem dados para Viana do Castelo.

Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## C.R (16 Abr 2009 às 23:28)

Dia decepcionante. Após uma noite com alguma chuva, o dia foi um desastre, o sol marcou presença quase todo o dia, e ocorreram 2 ou 3 aguaceiros muito fracos. Amanha deve-se ficar pelo mesmo! Neste momento 6.1C e céu pouco nublado e algum vento. Temperatura máxima de hoje 11.9C. Até amanha. Boa sorte para vós, que por aqui, é para apanhar-mos sede até ao próximo Outono/Inverno...


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Abr 2009 às 23:58)

Extremos de hoje: Tmín. 6.0°C e Tmáx. 14.6°C Precipitação: 14.5mm


----------



## Z13 (17 Abr 2009 às 00:08)

Os extremos do dia foram *+4,5ºC* de mínima e *+11,5ºC* de máxima.

A precipitação total ficou em *3,2mm*.




z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## amarusp (17 Abr 2009 às 07:33)

Bom dia,
Céu nublado e chuva.


----------



## C.R (17 Abr 2009 às 08:20)

Bom dia. Céu parcialmente nublado. Temperatura mínima desta noite 5.1C. Neste momento 6.7C e 68 hr. Viva a seca!


----------



## C.R (17 Abr 2009 às 11:46)

Finalmente veio algo. Veio um aguaceiros forte acompanhado de granizo. Posso dixer claramente que choveu mais hoje em 5 minutos neste aguaceiro que a semana toda... Neste momento, 10.2 e sol a espreitar entre as nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2009 às 12:37)

Boas tardes.

O céu por aqui está muito nublado com algumas nuvens bem negras.

Hoje ainda não houve gota,vento fraco de SW.

Dados actuais 13.8ºc,pressão 1017.2hpa e 69%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2009 às 14:15)

Afinal já ouve gota!

Por aqui vão caindo alguns aguaceiros fracos,céu continua muito nublado.

Actuais 12.5ºc e 76%hr com vento de SW.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Abr 2009 às 14:25)

Por aqui nada de muito significativo. O céu neste momento encontra-se muito nublado, vai caindo uma chuva fraca, o vento também sopra fraco de SW e temperatura nos 16.4°C. Quanto à chuva prometida, ainda nada de especial, apenas 3.2mm até ao momento.


----------



## Fil (17 Abr 2009 às 16:02)

Boas, por aqui tenho 9,1ºC com céu muito nublado, no dia de hoje já caíram uns arrepiantes 0,2 mm. A norte da cidade pelo aspecto do céu é que parece que está a cair bem. A mínima foi de 4,3ºC e a máxima de 11,5ºC.


----------



## amarusp (17 Abr 2009 às 17:35)

Em Oliveira do Hospital chove abundantemente, agora o destino é a Lousã


----------



## Dan (17 Abr 2009 às 17:35)

7,9ºC, céu nublado e algumas gotas puxadas pelo vento.

Quando abre um pouco dá para ver as montanhas aqui a norte com uma boa camada de neve.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Abr 2009 às 18:22)

Neste momento não chove, o céu está muito nublado com algumas abertas, vento fraco de NW e temperatura nos 13.5ºC.

Desde as 0h registo 6.0mm de precipitação.

Deixo uma foto do estado actual.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2009 às 22:43)

Boas noites.

A tarde por aqui foram passados com alguns aguaceiros fracos.

Neste momento céu limpo,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 8.2ºc e 91%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.0ºc/14.7ºc e com 2.0mm de .


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Abr 2009 às 01:18)

Neste momento céu com algumas nuvens e temperatura nos 9.5°C e vento nulo. A temperatura mínima esta sexta-feira foi de 7.0°C e a máxima 16.8°C, quanto à precipitação, esta foi de 7.2mm. Espero que amanhã seja melhor para fechar com chave d'ouro


----------



## Z13 (18 Abr 2009 às 06:54)

Resumo do dia 17 de Abril

_Dia de céu encoberto, com alguns pequenos aguaceiros dispersos ao longo do dia_








z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Abr 2009 às 07:44)

Por aqui o dia começa com céu totalmente nublado e já chove fraco à algum tempo com períodos em que aumenta ligeiramente de intensidade, o vento sopra fraco e a temperatura está nos 9.2°C. Um bom FDS para todos.


----------



## Dan (18 Abr 2009 às 10:51)

Bom dia

7,3ºC e chuva fraca que começou a cair há pouco mais de meia hora. 

Mínima de 4,0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2009 às 11:30)

Bons dias

Por aqui vão caindo alguns aguaceiros fracos,vento fraco de W.

Dados actuais 12.2ºc,pressão 1017.6hpa e 78%hr e 0.5mm de


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2009 às 13:08)

Por aqui já se vai com algumas abertas,o sol quando aparece é quente.

Actuais 15.1ºc e 60%hr.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Abr 2009 às 13:52)

Oi.
Sou de Viseu e Novo no Fórum: registei-me na quarta-feira.

Bem, aqui o tempo está um pouco enfadonho: 
céu nublado(já desde sensivelmente as 9:30h), 
7.8 ºC (sensação termica- 6.1 ºC),
 nem ponta de chuva.

Já se vê umas nuvens mais negras ao horizonte:espeo que chova!


----------



## Z13 (18 Abr 2009 às 14:58)

Bem vindo Pedro


----------



## Z13 (18 Abr 2009 às 15:01)

Esta madrugada a temperatura caiu até aos *+4,2ºC*.

Já recolhi desde a meia-noite *2,3mm* de precipitação.

Neste momento estão *+13,5ºC* e o sol já vai espreitando pelas poucas abertas que vão aparecendo.

Pela imagem de satelite parece que ainda vamos levar com mais alguma coisa ao longo do dia...

Veremos!

z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Mjhb (18 Abr 2009 às 15:26)

Oi.

Já caem uns chuviscos

Estão agora +/- uns 6.5ºc(sensação térmica: 4.8 ºc)
Espero que chova mais hoje, uma vez que o IM diz que amanhã já não chove e o mesmo para o resto da semana!


----------



## Mjhb (18 Abr 2009 às 15:33)

Bem, acho que lancei os foguetes antes da festa!
Já parou de ...nem deu para molhar uma pulga...


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Abr 2009 às 16:01)

Bem vindo *Pedro*

---------------------------

Por aqui o céu está totalmente nublado e vai caindo uma chuva fraca, o vento sopra fraco de W na ordem dos 5km/h.

Temperatura actual: *12.5ºC*
Precip. acumulada: *3.2mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2009 às 16:12)

Boas tardes

Por aqui está a chover há cerca de 45 minutos e continua certinha.

O vento está moderado de SW.

Dados 10.4ºc com 88%hr e 1.5mm de


----------



## Mjhb (18 Abr 2009 às 16:16)

alguém me consegue dizer se há algum site que me dê as condições actuais de Viseu[/U](o weather underground não tem)

Estão agora 6.5 º e chove bem. mas preciso mesmo do site, pois os meus aparelhos não es tão lá muito bem, excepto os termómetros


----------



## Mjhb (18 Abr 2009 às 16:26)

Alguem me sabe dizer se ha algum site que me dê as condiçoes actuais para viseu?(o weather underground não tem)

Agora chove bem e estão 8.8 ºC( e nao 6, como disse antes),sente-se 7ºC e espero que assim continue!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2009 às 16:47)

http://www.mundomanz.com/meteo_p/by...=18&n_days=1&trans=DE&time=15Z&action=display
Consulta por aqui Pedro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2009 às 16:52)

Céu encoberto e não para de  

Actuais 10.4ºc e 2.0mm de


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Abr 2009 às 17:32)

Por aqui continua a chuva.

Céu encoberto e *13.0ºC* de temperatura.

*5.0mm *de precipitação.

É que está ai um dia...

Fica a foto...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2009 às 17:49)

Por aqui continua a actual 3.0mm e 10.2ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2009 às 18:50)

Por aqui ainda vaio céu continua encoberto com vento fraco.

Dados 10.3ºc e 91%hr mais 4.0mm.


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Abr 2009 às 19:15)

Uma tarde de água como se costuma dizer...

Não se vê sinal de abertas e chove persistente desde o inicio da tarde e não pára, por vezes até aumenta um pouco de intensidade... e já lá vão *7.7mm*.

*Temp. 10.5ºC*

Edit: *8.7mm* às 20:15


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2009 às 20:57)

Boas noites

Por aqui ainda continua mas já fraca,vento fraco.

Actuais 9.5ºc e 92%hr mais 4.5mm.


----------



## Z13 (18 Abr 2009 às 21:22)

O dia acabou com boas abertas ao final da tarde, prenúncio da semana que se avizinha...

Resumo










z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Abr 2009 às 21:25)

E mais do mesmo... chuva sem parar à horas...

Já vou nos *10.0 mm*.

Temperatura nos 9.9ºC

Vento fraco....

e sem sinal de "abrir" o tempo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2009 às 23:35)

Por aqui ainda vão caindo alguns aguaceiros fracos.

Dados 9.4ºc e 93%hr,com vento fraco.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.9ºc/15.6ºc e 4.5mm.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Abr 2009 às 04:51)

Depois de varias horas de chuva sem interrupções até as 22h, eis que o céu se tornou pouco nublado, estando agora 6.7°C. Extremos deste sabado: Tmín. 9.0°C e Tmáx. 16.8°C. Precipitação: 10.5mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2009 às 11:04)

Bons dias

Por aqui o dia acordou com o céu totalmente azul e vento fraco.

Neste momento estão aparecer uma nuvens vindas da direção NE,com o vento moderado.

Dados actuais 14.6ºc,pressão 1020.0hpa e 64%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2009 às 12:45)

Por aqui o termómetro está a subir bem,actual 17.2ºc.

O céu continua pintado com algumas nuvens.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Abr 2009 às 14:09)

Céu com muitas nuvens (medias e altas), mas mesmo assim o sol consegue brilhar. Temperatura nos 17.6°C e vento fraco (13km/h de NW).


----------



## Dan (19 Abr 2009 às 15:45)

Céu nublado e 16,9ºC.

Mínima de 5,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2009 às 18:23)

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado por nuvens altas e médias.

O vento está fraco de NW,sente-se o ar abafado.

Dados actuais 19.2ºc,pressão 1021.4hpa e 46%hr.


----------



## Z13 (19 Abr 2009 às 22:37)

Por aqui tivemos um dia de primavera, com calor, sol, e ao fim da tarde, um pequenino aguaceiro que durou 5 minutos e apenas serviu para sujar os carros daquele pessoal que já tinha lavado o seu...


Resumo







z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Abr 2009 às 23:29)

Por aqui houve um aumento da nebulosidade ao longo do dia estando agora o céu muito nublado ou encoberto. Vento fraco de N/NW e temperatura nos 10.2°C. Extremos de hoje: Tmín. 6.0°C e Tmáx. 19.0°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2009 às 23:33)

Boas.

O céu por aqui está pouco nublado,vento fraco de W.

Actuais 12.8ºc e 73%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.5ºc/20.7ºc.


----------



## Dan (19 Abr 2009 às 23:50)

Céu limpo e 9,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

5,9ºC / 17,9ºC


----------



## Fil (19 Abr 2009 às 23:55)

Boas, aqui tenho 9,8ºC, 54% e 1022 hPa com céu limpo e vento fraco de NW. Durante a manhã um forte aguaceiro ainda rendeu 1,9 mm. A mínima foi de 5,2ºC e a máxima de 16,5ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Abr 2009 às 23:58)

Dia quente por aqui! Min:1.4 Max:16.9


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2009 às 10:59)

Céu com algumas nuvens altas e 12,9ºC.

Mínima de 4,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2009 às 12:34)

Boas tardes

O céu por aqui já esteve limpo logo pela manhã,mas com o passar do tempo entrou em aumento de nuvens altas.

Dados actuais 18.9ºc,pressão 1024.0hpa e com 45%hr,vento fraco de NW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2009 às 14:13)

Céu com algumas nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 21.1ºc e 34%hr.


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2009 às 17:44)

Poucas nuvens e 19,5ºC. Em principio a máxima já terá sido alcançada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2009 às 19:07)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo,vento fraco de W.

Actuais 21.3ºc e 41%hr.


----------



## MSantos (20 Abr 2009 às 19:09)

Dia de sol e algumas nuvens em Bragança Neste momento *17ºC*


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2009 às 20:00)

Céu com algumas nuvens a leste e ainda 17,2ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

4,7ºC /19,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2009 às 21:39)

Céu limpo,vento fraco de NW/W.

Actual 15.1ºc e 66%hr.


----------



## Z13 (20 Abr 2009 às 22:25)

Céu limpo e pouco vento...

Resumo








z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2009 às 22:55)

Por aqui tudo calmo,actual 14.8ºc.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.4ºc/23.3ºc.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Abr 2009 às 00:28)

Esta segunda-feira começou com algumas nuvens altas, mas diminuindo essa nebulosiade ao longo do dia.

*Extremos:

T. mín. 8.0ºC
T. máx. 21.0ºC*

------------------------------------

Neste momento o céu encontra-se limpo, o vento sopra fraco e a temperatura está nos 10.5ºC


----------



## Dan (21 Abr 2009 às 10:24)

Bom dia


Alguns cirrus e 10,9ºC

Mínima de 5,6ºC


----------



## Z13 (21 Abr 2009 às 10:52)

Bom dia 

Mínima de *+2,1ºC* ás 6h57 da manhã.

Neste momento, sol , e +13,5ºC




Bom trabalho a todos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2009 às 12:35)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Dados actuais 21.3ºc,pressão 1024.9hpa e 35%hr.


----------



## Dan (21 Abr 2009 às 13:20)

Alguns cirrus e 16,7ºC.




----------------------


----------



## Serrano (21 Abr 2009 às 13:59)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 20 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2009 às 14:01)

A temperatura por aqui continua a subir bem.

Actuais 22.8ºc e 29%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Abr 2009 às 15:54)

Tarde de céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e está agradável com a temperatura nos 21.5°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2009 às 19:30)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 23.5ºc e 25%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2009 às 21:10)

Por aqui tudo calmo,actual 19.4ºc com vento muito fraco.


----------



## amarusp (21 Abr 2009 às 22:41)

Boa noite,
o céu foi limpando ao longo do dia, temperatura actual:10,9ºC


----------



## Z13 (21 Abr 2009 às 22:41)

Dia solarengo e ameno.

Resumo







z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2009 às 23:05)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 17.0ºc e 37%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.3ºc/25.3ºc.


----------



## Fil (21 Abr 2009 às 23:23)

Boas, mais um dia agradável com uma máxima em minha casa de 18,6ºC e uma mínima de 4,8ºC. Neste momento tenho 12,5ºC, 43%, 1025 hPa, céu limpo sem vento.


----------



## Dan (21 Abr 2009 às 23:58)

Céu limpo e 11,9ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

5,6ºC / 20,9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2009 às 12:25)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui vou com céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 22.6ºc,pressão 1022.8hpa e 31%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Abr 2009 às 12:51)

Boas Tardes!

Céu pouco nublado (apenas alguns cirrus).
Vento fraco de NE.
Temp. 22.2ºC


Ficam também os extremos de ontem (21/04/2009):

*Tmín. 7.5ºC
Tmáx. 21.8ºC*


----------



## amarusp (22 Abr 2009 às 13:30)

Oliveira do Hospital: céu limpo, calor e vento fraco


----------



## Dan (22 Abr 2009 às 14:09)

Alguns cirrus e 19,9ºC.


Mínima de 5,3ºC esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2009 às 14:16)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 24.7ºc e 23%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2009 às 18:41)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 26.3ºc e 17%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2009 às 19:56)

Por aqui vão aparecendo algumas nuvens altas.

Com o sol a desaparecer no horizonte ainda vou com 23.3ºc e 22%hr


----------



## Dan (22 Abr 2009 às 20:03)

Alguns cirrus e 20,7ºC.

Nova máxima do ano com 23,2ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

5,3ºC / 23,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2009 às 21:17)

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Actual 21.0ºc e 24%hr.


----------



## amarusp (22 Abr 2009 às 21:25)

Temperatura agradável: 16,5ºC
Hoje foi atingida a Máxima do ano: 22ºC


----------



## Z13 (22 Abr 2009 às 21:59)

Dia bem quente, a convidar a mangas arregaçadas!
Em contraponto, as madrugadas continuam bem frias!

Resumo






Só não foi a máxima mais alta do ano porque a 16 de Março registei 26,3ºC

Contudo, na altura a minha estação não tinha a protecção que tem agora, como demonstrei no tópico       http://www.meteopt.com/forum/138876-post774.html 


z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Veterano (22 Abr 2009 às 23:02)

Z13 disse:


> Dia bem quente, a convidar a mangas arregaçadas!
> Em contraponto, as madrugadas continuam bem frias!
> 
> z z z z z z z z z z z z



  Interessante o elevado grau de humidade que se atingiu aí em Bragança, Z13! Dá para ver tudo branquinho de geada?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2009 às 23:07)

Céu limpo com vento fraco.

Actuais 18.4ºc e 30%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.3ºc/26.8ºc máxima do ano.


----------



## Fil (22 Abr 2009 às 23:22)

Z13, eu continuo a achar as tuas máximas exageradas. Acho que deveriam andar no máximo +/- 1ºC acima das máximas do Dan.

Por aqui tive uma máxima de 21,4ºC e uma mínima de 5,9ºC. Neste momento tenho 13,7ºC, céu limpo sem vento.


----------



## Veterano (22 Abr 2009 às 23:25)

Fil disse:


> Z13, eu continuo a achar as tuas máximas exageradas. Acho que deveriam andar no máximo +/- 1ºC acima das máximas do Dan.



  Será por efeito do rio Fervença? O Dan está no outro extremo da cidade!


----------



## Dan (22 Abr 2009 às 23:43)

O vento tem estado relativamente calmo e a temperatura vai baixando a um bom ritmo. 13,9ºC por agora.


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Abr 2009 às 01:53)

Extremos do dia 22/04/09:

*Tmín. 9.5ºC
Tmáx. 24.8ºC*


----------



## Z13 (23 Abr 2009 às 12:02)

Veterano disse:


> Interessante o elevado grau de humidade que se atingiu aí em Bragança, Z13! Dá para ver tudo branquinho de geada?



Não...

As mínimas têm ficado quase sempre acima dos +2,0ºC... não chega a ser suficiente... pois o ponto de orvalho também não é propício...


----------



## Dan (23 Abr 2009 às 12:07)

Bom dia

Por aqui uma fina camada de cirrus cobre o céu propiciando a formação de um halo solar completo. 

20,7ºC por agora com 6,2ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Z13 (23 Abr 2009 às 12:20)

Fil disse:


> Z13, eu continuo a achar as tuas máximas exageradas. Acho que deveriam andar no máximo +/- 1ºC acima das máximas do Dan.
> 
> Por aqui tive uma máxima de 21,4ºC e uma mínima de 5,9ºC. Neste momento tenho 13,7ºC, céu limpo sem vento.





De facto tens razão... mas eu não comparo as minhas extremas com as do Dan, tenho mais atenção ás do I.M. pois está muito mais próximo de mim e a uma cota relativamente próxima... 

Na semana passada, nunca esteve sol, e as minhas máximas ficaram mais altas que as do I.M. respectivamente:

2ª feira +1.6ºc
3ª feira +0.5ºc
4ª feira +0.6ºc
5ª feira +0.6ºc
6ª feira +0.9ºc

Parece-me perfeitamente normal 

Esta semana, com muito sol, a diferença aumentou, ficando mais altas:

2ª feira +1.7ºc
3ª feira +2.6ºc
4ª feira +2.0ºc
5ª feira +1.8ºc

A minha estratégia será daqui a uns dias elevar um pouco mais a estação de modo a que fique à cota do telhado da casa... pode ser que mais arejada fique mais fiável... além de que o anemómetro funcionará melhor!

P.S. atenção que o meu _radiation shield_ é artesanal! Logo, os materiais e o tipo de construção pode não ser rigorosamente o ideal.



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2009 às 12:30)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o céu com algumas nuvens altas,vento fraco de Este.

O dia promete ser ,hoje devo atingir nova máxima.

Dados actuais 23.4ºc,pressão 1020.8hpa e 25%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Abr 2009 às 13:35)

Por aqui alguns cirrus mas que não impedem o sol de brilhar. E hoje está quente, já bati a máxima do ano até agora, vou com *25.2°C* e vento fraco de S/SW. 

Pela primeira vez este mês a temperatura não desceu abaixo dos 10°C durante a noite.

Mínima até ao momento *11.5ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2009 às 14:17)

Por aqui o termómetro vai subindo bem,actual 25.9ºc.

Algumas nuvens altas,vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (23 Abr 2009 às 17:35)

Nova máxima do ano hoje com 24,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2009 às 18:57)

Boas tardes

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 25.8ºc e 26%hr.


----------



## Z13 (23 Abr 2009 às 21:28)

_Dia soleado e quente_

Resumo








z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2009 às 23:14)

Céu limpo,com vento fraco de W.

Actuais 18.4ºc e 38%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.5ºc/27.3.


----------



## Dan (23 Abr 2009 às 23:38)

Céu limpo e ainda 16,6ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

6,2ºC / 24,2ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Abr 2009 às 23:44)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura nos 16.7°C. Temperaturas de hoje: Tmín. 11.5°C e Tmáx. 26.2°C (máxima do ano até ao dia de hoje)


----------



## Fil (24 Abr 2009 às 01:20)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo com 14,9ºC, vai ser a noite mais quente do ano. A máxima foi de 22,6ºC (máxima do ano) e a mínima de 7,7ºC.


----------



## Dan (24 Abr 2009 às 09:07)

Bom dia 

Alguns cirrus e 12,4ºC.

Mínima de 7,0ºC esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2009 às 12:27)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o céu está com nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Dados actuais 24.1ºc,pressão 1013.5hpa e 30%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Abr 2009 às 13:14)

Boa Tarde! Hoje bem mais fresco, o céu está com algumas nuvens altas mas avistam-se nuvens médias no horizonte, o vento moderado de N/NW (20.2km/h) e a temperatura está nos 17.7°C.


----------



## Dan (24 Abr 2009 às 13:28)

Por aqui um céu quase sem nuvens, mas o vento fez descer a temperatura relativamente aos dias anteriores.

18,6ºC neste momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2009 às 13:59)

O céu por aqui vai continuando com algumas nuvens altaso vento já vai mais moderado de W.

Actuais 24.9ºc e 29%hr.


----------



## Dan (24 Abr 2009 às 17:45)

Por aqui o vento já trouxe algumas nuvens. 16.9ºC por agora.

extremos de hoje:

7,0ºC / 20,0ºC (é provável que até às 24 horas de hoje ainda se venha a registar um valor mínimo mais baixo)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2009 às 19:35)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o dia foi marcado com vento moderado a partir da tarde com  descida das temperaturas.

Actuais 16.5ºc e subida da humidade relativa 56%.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Abr 2009 às 20:52)

Por aqui um inicio de noite bem fresco, com a temperatura nos 10.5°C. O céu neste momento está limpo, mas até já esteve com algumas nuvens baixas. O vento continua moderado, o que aumenta a sensação de frio. Que diferença de um dia para o outro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2009 às 22:07)

Por aqui continua o vento moderado de W/NW.

A temperatura minima da noite passada já lá vai actual 11.1ºc.

Bom,quer dizer,ontem a esta hora fui passear o bicho de manga curta aqui pelo bairro,hoje está quieto,nem pensar.


----------



## ACalado (24 Abr 2009 às 22:38)

Por aqui céu limpo com 7.9ºc  menos 8ºc que ontem a mesma hora.


----------



## Z13 (24 Abr 2009 às 22:40)

Resumo do dia:




_Dia com muito sol pela manhã e com aumento de nebulosidade ao longo da tarde. Agora até está frio!_



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2009 às 23:39)

Por aqui continua a descer o termómetro,com o vento moderado.

Actuais 9.5ºc e 70%hr.


----------



## Fil (25 Abr 2009 às 00:53)

Boas, por aqui tenho uma temperatura de 6,9ºC com vento moderado de NW. A máxima foi de 19,1ºC e a mínima de 7,6ºC às 23:59.


----------



## Dan (25 Abr 2009 às 09:04)

Bom dia

Por aqui algumas nuvens e 6,4ºC.

Mínima de 1,8ºC esta manhã.

Na estação meteorológica a mínima foi quase 0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Abr 2009 às 09:33)

Cá em Viseu tá céu limpo!
  Não acredito: ainda ha meia hora estava cheio de nuvens!!!
Pensei que fosse chover! Bem, o IM bem tinha dito ediz que só chove 2ª-feira
Porque é que não se enganam?, ate parece que a Meteorologia é uma Ciência exacta

+/-  6 ºC, ainda na 5ª estavam 24ºC


----------



## Mjhb (25 Abr 2009 às 09:46)

Alguém sabe como se podem copiar os simbolos meteorológicos do IM?Não consigo, parece que têm protecção!!!


----------



## Z13 (25 Abr 2009 às 10:46)

Dan disse:


> Na estação meteorológica a mínima foi quase 0ºC.




  Foi de +0,4ºC



E eu a achar que a minha mínima tinha sido baixa (+2,6ºC)....



Neste momento *+12,1ºC
*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2009 às 10:46)

Bons dias

Por aqui o dia nasceu com céu limpo e vento moderado com algum .

Neste momento já se vê algumas nuvens no horizonte.

Dados actuais 13.6ºc,pressão 1013.5hpa e 43%hr.

Temperaturas do dia 24/04/09  9.3ºc/25ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2009 às 11:41)

Por aqui as nuvens vão se chegando altas e médias,vento mais fraco.

Actuais 14.6ºc e 41%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Abr 2009 às 12:32)

Por aqui céu muito nublado, vento moderado de N/NW, temperatura nos 10.8°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2009 às 13:13)

Céu com mais nuvens,vento moderado de W.

Actuais 14.8ºc e 44%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Abr 2009 às 14:41)

Por aqui vai caindo uma chuva fraca, o vento continua moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2009 às 15:35)

Céu muito nublado,vento continua moderado.

Actuais 14.5ºc e 48%hr.


----------



## Fil (25 Abr 2009 às 16:53)

Dia muito ventoso, vento constante de mais de 20 km/h de NW. A temperatura é de 13,2ºC, o céu está com muitas nuvens, o GFS aponta para alguma chuva a partir do final da tarde. A máxima foi de 13,5ºC e a mínima de 3,7ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Abr 2009 às 16:54)

Por aqui vão caindo pequenos aguaceiros, o céu está muito nublado, mas por vezes o sol até brilha entre as nuvens, o vento sopra fraco a moderado de NW. A temperatura está nos 12.6ºC.

Como cernachense não me podia esquecer, fica uma foto tirada à minutos à estatua de D. Nuno Alvares Pereira, que nasceu a 24 de Junho de 1360 nesta vila e que será canonizado amanhã. Falando de meteorologia, pode-se ver as condições actuais, com uma grande nuvem com pano de fundo.


----------



## Dan (25 Abr 2009 às 16:59)

Céu nublado, com uma banda compacta de nuvens a oeste e a sul.

Por agora 13,9ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

1,8ºC / 14,5ºC


----------



## Dan (25 Abr 2009 às 19:35)

Por aqui céu muito nublado e 9,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2009 às 19:49)

Boas.

O céu está muito nublado,vento moderado.

Actuais 9.9ºc e 62%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2009 às 21:03)

Por aqui começou a 

Actuais 8.4ºc e 72%hr.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Abr 2009 às 21:34)

Por Viseu começou a  pouco, mas já o suficiente para molhar o chão


5ºC( sensação térmica-                                                                                                                                                          4ºC)
Vento moderado


----------



## amarusp (25 Abr 2009 às 21:51)

Lousã, dia com céu muito nublado, vestigios de precipitação.
Actualmente: céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2009 às 22:03)

Por aqui já deixou de ,o céu continua muito nublado.

Actuais 8.4ºc e 73%hr,com vento mais fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2009 às 22:58)

Neste momento vão aparecendo algumas estrelas no céu.

Céu pouco nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 7.8ºc e 72%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.5ºc/15.9ºc.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Abr 2009 às 23:41)

Neste momento céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura actual: 7.0ºC

Temperaturas do dia:

24/04/09 - Tmín. *8.2ºC* e Tmáx. *18.8ºC*

25/04/09 - Tmín. *6.5ºC* e Tmáx. *13.2ºC*

Duas fotos de hoje.


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Abr 2009 às 07:41)

Bom dia! Neste dia que penso ser de grande importância para esta localidade e para país o céu está limpo depois de algum nevoeiro, a temperatura essa foi baixa em relação aos ultimos tempos, agora vai subindo ligeiramente e está nos 3.8°C.


----------



## Dan (26 Abr 2009 às 11:03)

Bom dia

Poucas nuvens e 11,2ºC.

Mínima de 5,2ºC.

Alguma chuva durante esta noite. Provavelmente a precipitação só deve voltar amanhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2009 às 11:24)

Bons dias

Por aqui o céu está com algumas nuvens apesar de estar estado limpo pela manhã.

Dados actuais 14.0ºc,pressão 1014.2hpa e 51%hr,vento moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2009 às 12:29)

Céu nublado por nuvens médias,vento moderado.

Actuais 14.7ºc e 47%hr.


----------



## Fil (26 Abr 2009 às 14:49)

Dan disse:


> Alguma chuva durante esta noite. Provavelmente a precipitação só deve voltar amanhã.



Quase nada se comparado com o que o GFS previa...  No meu pluviómetro foram 0,6 mm, no da estação do IM 0,8 mm.

A mínima foi de 4,8ºC e neste momento tenho 13,5ºC com muito vento de NW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2009 às 15:44)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui se continua de céu muito nublado,vento fraco de W/NW.

Actuais 16.8ºc e 39%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2009 às 18:34)

Por aqui o céu já se encontra limpo de nuvens,vento continua moderado.

Actual 16.8ºc mais 43%hr.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Abr 2009 às 19:06)

Por Viseu o céu está com: 

períodos de mt. nublado
7.1ºC
56% de humidade
0.0mm
vento: NO  14 km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2009 às 22:15)

Céu limpo,vento moderado de W.

Actuais 9.8ºc com 66%hr.


----------



## Z13 (26 Abr 2009 às 22:43)

Dia com muito sol e muito vento. Desagradável no geral...
Parece que choveu alguma coisa de noite. De manhã estava tudo molhado, mas o meu pluviómetro não deu sinal... 

Resumo







z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2009 às 23:20)

Céu limpo,com 9.3ºc.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.2ºc/18.3ºc.


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Abr 2009 às 00:51)

O dia começou com muito frio e nevoeiro, mas assim que este se dissipou o céu apresentou-se completamente limpo, aumentando de nebulosidade ao longo do dia, mas nada de muito significativo, pois o sol continuou a brilhar.

*Extremos de hoje* (26/04/09)*:*

Tmín. *2.6ºC* 

Tmáx. *15.0ºC*


----------



## Dan (27 Abr 2009 às 01:12)

Céu nublado e 7,3ºC. O vento continua a fazer-se sentir.


----------



## Dan (27 Abr 2009 às 11:55)

Bom dia

Manhã cinzenta e ventosa por aqui. 10,5ºC neste momento.

6,0ºC de mínima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2009 às 15:51)

Boas tardes.

Céu muito nublado,vento moderado de W/NW.

Dados actuais 16.5ºc,pressão 1016.8hpa e 55%hr.

Por aqui esta semana fériasvisto que amanhã temos o feriado Municipal da cidade juntamente com a romaria da  Senhora de Mércules aqui nos arredores da cidade no campo,come é tradição hoje já se fez uma deslocação lá para comer uma sardinhada com feijões pequenosnas várias barracas que há espalhadas no recinto da festa,amanhã há mais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2009 às 17:20)

Por aqui o céu vai alternando entre o muito e pouco nublado de nuvens médias.

Actuais 16.8ºc,vento continua moderado com rajadas.


----------



## Dan (27 Abr 2009 às 19:02)

Por aqui vai chuviscando com 10,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2009 às 19:33)

Por aqui o céu neste momento está mais limpo de nuvens.

O vento está mais fraco e com 14.9ºc.


----------



## Dan (27 Abr 2009 às 19:51)

9,9ºC e chuva fraca por aqui.


Extremos de hoje:

6,0ºC / 12,7ºC


----------



## Dan (27 Abr 2009 às 20:05)

9,2ºC e continua a chover, agora com mais intensidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2009 às 21:31)

Céu muito nublado e com 12.1ºc.


----------



## Z13 (27 Abr 2009 às 21:49)

Resumo do dia: _Céu muito nublado, mas por vezes com algumas abertas. Pequenos aguaceiros ao final da tarde._








z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2009 às 22:59)

Por aqui continua céu muito nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 11.1ºc com 78%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.2ºc/19.5ºc.


----------



## amarusp (27 Abr 2009 às 23:02)

O dia esteve de uma maneira geral muito nublado, com curtos periodos de chuva fraca. 
Precipitação acumulada: 2,54 mm
temperatura actual: 6,7ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Abr 2009 às 00:02)

Dia com periodos de céu muito nublado ou encoberto. Cairam umas pingas mas nem deram para molhar nada. Temperaturas: Tmín. 5.8°C e Tmáx. 16.2°C.


----------



## Fil (28 Abr 2009 às 00:11)

Boas, dia frio e cinzento, alguns aguaceiros durante o dia mas nenhum deles chegou para acumular alguma coisa no meu pluviómetro (), portanto saldo do dia é de 0,0 mm. A mínima foi de 5,4ºC e máxima de 11,7ºC.

Neste momento chuva muito fraca, vento moderado de NW e temperatura de 8,2ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Abr 2009 às 07:12)

Bom dia! Esta terça-feira começa com céu encoberto e chuviscos, o vento sopra fraco e a temperatura está nos 9.5°C. Esta tem andado sempre entre os 9°C e os 10°C desde as 0h.


----------



## C.R (28 Abr 2009 às 12:57)

Bom dia. Ontem o sol marcou presença grande parte do dia, embora tenham ocorrido alguns chuviscos ao fim da madrugada. Já apartir do meio da tarde e até por volta das 23h a chuva fraca e até por vezes moderada marcou presença sempre constante e por vezes com algum nevoeiro. Hoje, o sol vai aparecendo, há muitas nuvens no céu, mas pelo menos hoje já não chove. Temperatura neste momento 13.1C.


----------



## Dan (28 Abr 2009 às 13:13)

Céu parcialmente nublado e 12,8ºC.

Mínima de 6,7ºC.


----------



## Serrano (28 Abr 2009 às 14:01)

Foram-se embora as nuvens e ficou o céu limpo na Covilhã, com o termómetro a marcar 17.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2009 às 16:10)

Boas tardes

Por aqui vamos gozando o Feriado Municipal da cidade

Mais uma deslocação ao recinto da festa,para mais,uma almoçarada,desta vez,fui para os grelhados,com gente por tudo que era sítio.

Por aqui o dia nasceu com o céu muito nublado e vento moderado.

Neste momento o céu já limpou,vento mais fraco.

Dados actuais 18.8ºc,pressão 1017.3hpa e 49%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Abr 2009 às 16:43)

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado, como de resto tem estado durante grande parte do dia. O vento sopra por vezes moderado, quanto à temperatura está nos 13.8ºC.

Fica a foto...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2009 às 18:31)

Por aqui continua o céu limpo,vento moderado de W.

Actuais 16.7ºc e 58%hr.


----------



## Dan (28 Abr 2009 às 19:02)

Céu bastante nublado e 11,7ºC por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2009 às 19:52)

Céu limpo,vento moderado de W/NW.

Actuais 14.3ºc e 63%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Abr 2009 às 19:54)

Por aqui continua o céu bastante nublado.

Vento fraco (*13km/h de N*)
HR: *71%*
Temp. *12.3ºC*

O céu está assim...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2009 às 21:44)

Céu limpo,vento moderado.

Actuais 12.3ºc e 69%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.6ºc/19.2ºc.


----------



## Z13 (28 Abr 2009 às 22:36)

Resumo 






z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Abr 2009 às 23:00)

Por aqui depois de um dia essencialmente de céu muito nublado/encoberto, agora começou a chuviscar, o vento está fraco de NW, HR nos 86% e 10.7°C. Temperaturas de hoje: Min. 9.2°C e Máx. 15.5°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2009 às 23:17)

Por aqui tudo calmo,com 11.6ºc e 73%hr.


----------



## Dan (28 Abr 2009 às 23:35)

Céu nublado e 9,9ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

6,7ºC / 14,7ºC


----------



## kikofra (28 Abr 2009 às 23:55)

Como e que vai a acumulação de neve na estrela?


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Abr 2009 às 07:20)

Bom dia! Por aqui vai caindo um ligeiro chuvisco, o vento está fraco e a temperatura nos 10.5°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2009 às 12:25)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui céu muito nublado,vento fraco.

Dados actuais 16.6ºc,pressão 1021.6hpa e 58%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2009 às 15:16)

Por aqui continua o céu muito nublado,vento moderado de W.

Actuais 17.4ºc e 56%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2009 às 19:05)

Céu muito nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 14.6ºc e 70%hr.


----------



## amarusp (29 Abr 2009 às 19:13)

Neste momento, chuva moderada e vento fraco. temperatura: 7,5ºC


----------



## Sirilo (29 Abr 2009 às 20:04)

Em Belmonte o céu está nublado mas com abertas.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Abr 2009 às 21:12)

Por aqui céu totalmente nublado, vento fraco e 11.7°C.


----------



## Fil (29 Abr 2009 às 21:21)

Boas, tenho neste momento 10,5ºC, 67% e 1018h hPa com vento fraco de NW e céu com muitas nuvens. A mínima foi de 7,9ºC e a máxima de 14,6ºC.


----------



## Z13 (29 Abr 2009 às 22:03)

Dados actuais e resumo do dia:






z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2009 às 23:02)

Céu muito nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 11.9ºc e 73%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.4ºc/18.2ºc.


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Abr 2009 às 00:45)

Pela CIDADE DE CASTELO BRANCO o céu está com boas abertas, vento fraco e a temperatura deve rondar os 12°C/13°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2009 às 10:51)

Bons dias

Por aqui Jádurante o princípio da manhã durante uma hora.

Neste momento o céu continua muito nublado,vento fraco.

Dados actuais 13.3ºc,pressão 1021.9hpa e 83%hr,precipitação 0.5mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2009 às 11:43)

Pelo radar do IM parece que ainda lá vem mais.

O céu continua encoberto,vento fraco.

Actuais 13.7ºc e 84%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2009 às 12:08)

Por aqui já chegou novamente a ,só que desta vez veio de pantufas para não fazer barulhomuito fraca.


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Abr 2009 às 13:47)

Boas Tardes! Ainda por Castelo Branco, por aqui o céu está muito nublado e vai caindo uma chuva fraca. O vento sopra fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2009 às 15:10)

Por aqui o sol já vai ganhando algum terreno ás nuvens.

O vento está fraco,com a temperatura a subir actual 16.8ºc.


----------



## Dan (30 Abr 2009 às 17:04)

Céu parcialmente nublado e 15,0ºC.

Extremos do dia até ao momento:

8,7ºC / 15,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2009 às 18:26)

Por aqui o céu já limpou bastante de nuvens.

O sol vai brilhando,o vento está moderado de W.

Actuais 16.9ºc com 59%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Abr 2009 às 20:44)

Aqui ficam as temperaturas de ontem, Mín. 10.2°C Máx. 16.8°C, quanto ao dia de hoje a Mín. foi de 10.8°C e Máx. 16.6°C. Nota ainda para a precipitação que registei hoje de 2.7mm. Como curiosidade fica a Tmín. que registei em C. Branco, 10.5°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2009 às 21:56)

Boas noites.

Por aqui o céu já está totalmente limpo,vento ainda moderado de W/NW.

Actuais 11.9ºc e 72%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2009 às 22:51)

Céu limpo,vento moderado.

Actuais 11.3ºc e 75%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.4ºc/17.6ºc precipitação 1.0mm.


----------

